# Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA OOC Thread (ToEE) - ATTENTION PLAYERS!



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

OMEGA GAME OOC THREAD


OMEGA Rogue's Gallery
OMEGA INFO THREAD
Old OMEGA OOC Thread
Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign (tToEE) - Part I (Unable to find original link)
Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign (ToEE) - Part II
Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign (tToEE) - Part III


This is the new OMEGA OOC thread, as the last one was well over 1000 posts.

Please check in here when you get a minute. Thanks.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Checking in.




Very good. Now go update your action in character.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope Deren can tumble.

We might be able to hold them off enough for us to run if we use a fire flask and caltrops to make a flaming spiky barrier between us in the comparatively narrow corridor.

Wish I hadn't missed the word troll in troll reek when we came to the outside of this chamber.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I hope Deren can tumble.




Me too!



Voadam said:


> We might be able to hold them off enough for us to run if we use a fire flask and caltrops to make a flaming spiky barrier between us in the comparatively narrow corridor.




Do you have any fire flasks left?



Voadam said:


> Wish I hadn't missed the word troll in troll reek when we came to the outside of this chamber.




LOL.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Do you have any fire flasks left?



Neither Zirat nor I have yet used the flasks I bought us in Nulb.


> LOL.




I would have gone with a slightly different plan, kick in the door and we all bravely run past them during the surprise round avoiding AoOs and leaving them blinking like it was a looney toones cartoon for a few seconds before they took up the chase. 

This would give us a round or two head start and we would dump caltrops and a fire flask on the ground behind us to cover our escape.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Wish I hadn't missed the word troll in troll reek when we came to the outside of this chamber.




If it makes you feel better, I completely missed that as well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's hope +6 tumble is good enough.  Eep!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> If it makes you feel better, I completely missed that as well.




Maybe I should have indicated *TROLL*-reek.



Dog Moon said:


> Let's hope +6 tumble is good enough.  Eep!




+6? What kind of self-respecting halfling rogue only has a tumble of +6?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm here. I'll figure out where to run, ONCE I can get my Office up and running again... Grrr...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm here. I'll figure out where to run, ONCE I can get my Office up and running again... Grrr...




Well, I've NPC'd Ciaran into the best position of all the PCs for an all out run away from the trolls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2009)

I am quite thankful for that, yes, I'd noticed. Thank you.

I've got Office working again. I'll post a response in a moment.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2009)

maybe we can offer the trolls can cure for the burns and lots of money for their co-operation in killing the other denizens.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to say that Deren's ploy was quite clever and seemed to give you at least a 1 round respite.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I have to say that Deren's ploy was quite clever and seemed to give you at least a 1 round respite.




Yay, and thanks for the bonus.  

I occasionally do look back at my skills and I'm like, oy, why didn't I put more ranks into 'this'.  Like Tumble...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, and thanks for the bonus.




No worries. I like to reward smart decisions. Stupid decision are, of course, punishable by death.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2009)

Strahd, when I said torch it, I meant with your fire flask, as it might spend another round trying to put itself out.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Strahd, when I said torch it, I meant with your fire flask, as it might spend another round trying to put itself out.




Not too give advice, but you guys have a golden opportunity to flee right now. Why not flee and throw fire flasks on the floor...that would probably keep the trolls from following you for a round or two?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

I also have an Acid Arrow in reserve. It can only hit one troll, though, so it has to be the right troll.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I also have an Acid Arrow in reserve. It can only hit one troll, though, so it has to be the right troll.




Ah, but which troll is the right troll?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2009)

The one that isn't the three farthest to the left?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> The one that isn't the three farthest to the left?




Hee hee. Perhaps.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Strahd, when I said torch it, I meant with your fire flask, as it might spend another round trying to put itself out.




I don't have fire flasks. unless someone remember he gave me one.
I haven't recorded it on my sheet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I don't have fire flasks. unless someone remember he gave me one.
> I haven't recorded it on my sheet.





I think Merrick bought flasks for everyone. I don't think anyone wrote them down.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep. 

I bought four in Nulb, I kept one, gave one to Zirat, and two to Deren. They were my big plan for us to attack the stoneskin mage if we couldn't get close enough to grapple him.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Yep.
> 
> I bought four in Nulb, I kept one, gave one to Zirat, and two to Deren. They were my big plan for us to attack the stoneskin mage if we couldn't get close enough to grapple him.




And now you are wasting them on trolls.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And now you are wasting them on trolls.




I really don't consider this wasting them.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I really don't consider this wasting them.




It is just good that you remembered having them!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2009)

AND who you gave them to.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Voadam has a memory like a steel trap, it would seem!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2009)

I will adjust my last post.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll get the next IC post up today. I need to get some fertilizer on my lawn before it rains again, and get some house cleaning done...but I'll work the post in somehow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 21, 2009)

Still need someone to take over the cleric?  I'm home from vacation and free to post again.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Still need someone to take over the cleric?  I'm home from vacation and free to post again.




Feel free...I've been slacking on posting the next round, but I will get to it tonight. If you want to post an action for Aeron, you have a few hours before I post.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Round 3 update, actions for Round 4 needed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Feel free...if you want to post an action for Aeron, you have a few hours before I post.



Looks like I missed Rd 3.  I will join in for Rd 4 this evening.  I will be at work this morning, and then this afternoon will be at a job interview, so day-time posting is right out for me today.  

Thanks for the opportunity to re-join the game.  I'll catch up with you guys after supper tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Looks like I missed Rd 3.  I will join in for Rd 4 this evening.  I will be at work this morning, and then this afternoon will be at a job interview, so day-time posting is right out for me today.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to re-join the game.  I'll catch up with you guys after supper tonight.





Sounds good. Just to rehash, in case you haven't read through the latest IC posts, the group is trying to flee from 4 trolls. Which, they would have none were there, IF they would have actually read the IC posts. 

If it makes anyone feel better, the wizard Falrinth just sprung his trap (the same one you fell into) on the ALPHA party, and they are now talking about the possibility of it becoming a TPK. LOL.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Voadam has a memory like a steel trap, it would seem!




And the willingness to read back through old threads to verify my recollections. 

In pbp games I find I can be great at figuring out plots and making connections that would fly by me in tabletop games thanks to having the details available again for viewing. Sometimes it is a sea of details that is all a wash but sometimes it works really well.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

A reminder that Sir Merrick has celestial darkvision when he goes up those stairs into darkness.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Sounds good. Just to rehash, in case you haven't read through the latest IC posts, the group is trying to flee from 4 trolls. Which, they would have none were there, IF they would have actually read the IC posts.
> 
> If it makes anyone feel better, the wizard Falrinth just sprung his trap (the same one you fell into) on the ALPHA party, and they are now talking about the possibility of it becoming a TPK. LOL.




Bah, Falrinth.  Although I did enjoy the old-school calculus of Falrinth's power level, and Ciaran's response to the "demon."

And, I suppose, how the events really drove a wedge between Shoon and Ciaran, too.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> And, I suppose, how the events really drove a wedge between Shoon and Ciaran, too.




Don't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

I've picked up Aeron and posted for him in the IC.  Thanks again.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks CB! And welcome back to the game.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delays everyone. The last week was much busier than I had originally expected. Will work to get the game back on track tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 13, 2009)

I need a character sheet for Aeron that I can edit.  Do you mind if I make a new post at the bottom of the Rogue's Gallery, with a copy and paste of what Dichotomy has for Aeron?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

Aid another for the win! I was really tempted for my aid another action to simply turn to Deren and snarl "*Find it quick.*" increasing his efficacy through sheer will power and imposition of my will on the universe.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I need a character sheet for Aeron that I can edit.  Do you mind if I make a new post at the bottom of the Rogue's Gallery, with a copy and paste of what Dichotomy has for Aeron?




Oh, absolutely. That is perfectly fine.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Aid another for the win! I was really tempted for my aid another action to simply turn to Deren and snarl "*Find it quick.*" increasing his efficacy through sheer will power and imposition of my will on the universe.





That would have worked as well! Next time we level up, dogmoon may have to add a few ranks in search to Deren!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys, I just want to apologize for the slow pace, thus far. I'm kind of in a lethargic rutt right now when it comes to posting. Bear with me though, and things should turn around soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 15, 2009)

It's summer.  To be expected.  Personally, I don't mind a slow pace.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> It's summer.  To be expected.  Personally, I don't mind a slow pace.




I think that is it exactly. Summer. My posting rate always seems to drop a bit this time of year, as there is so much fun stuff going on outside!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I think that is it exactly. Summer. My posting rate always seems to drop a bit this time of year, as there is so much fun stuff going on outside!




Playing out there is a perfectly valid reason for not playing in here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a little FYI...I planned on getting everything updated over the weekend, and then: no EN World. Sorry guys. I'm going to try to get caught up tonight and tomorrow. I'm out of town Thursday through Tuesday, and I am determined to have the next IC post up by then.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Just an FYI guys: Until the site is operating close to normal speed, I can't continue moving this game along effectively. It is just to much work to sit here and try to update over and over again when a post times out. As soon as things are back to normal I will get the game going again.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow...whatever just happened, this site is suddenly responding better than it has in months and months and months. Not sure if it will stick, but if it does, I will be getting my games back on track over the next several days.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't been able to access the site for a while.  I can't even remember how long it's been.  Even when that error message left and EnWorld loaded, it took like 10 minutes for a single page to load.  Seems to be working just fine now. 

Dog Moon needs his EnWorld fix, Paizo and WoTC sites just aren't cutting it for me, though the Pathfinder RPG stuff is interesting.

Deren is waiting to see if he hears anything at the door(s) before doing anything else, btw.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like Morrus hired someone who fixed things up. This is the fastest EN World has run for me in YEARS!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.




No worries, Voadam! Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a bump to keep this thread from falling past page 3.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Next move folks?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright, I NPCed you into the next move. Everyone still around and kickin?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2009)

Present!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad someone is. Everyone else seems to have disappeared. I might need to recruit some new blood into this game.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

Returning from vacation the work always piles up more than I expect. I'm slowly reading through my games and getting back up to speed now.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Returning from vacation the work always piles up more than I expect. I'm slowly reading through my games and getting back up to speed now.




No problem, Voadam. Glad to see you are still here!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 1, 2009)

Me, too!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Me, too!




You and Strahd seem to be the only ones posting of late, and Strahd's schedule is quite hectic I know. With Voadam back, that makes three of you. And Dog Moon and IVV have both been on in the last day or two, but haven't posted. So I'm not sure what's up there.

I really think I am going to need to recruit another player to inject some life in the game.  I'm thinking asking either Renau1g or Scott Dewar, as they are both regular and dedicated posters. What do you all think?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2009)

I begin to crawl back to the boards ... I just moved to a new place and I need to unpack


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 1, 2009)

I know Scott DeWar from another board, a long time back.  You're right in your assumption that he is a frequent poster.  My issue is that he doesn't take the time to spell and his grammar is horrible.  If you can stomach those two things, more power to you.     Renau1g was, I thought, too full up on games to add more (you, however, are likely to know better about his schedule because my contact with renau1g is minimal).

Have you considered combining Alpha and Omega groups and just running one game?   Not having read the Alpha threads, I don't know how far apart we are in terms of location within the dungeon and PC level, but combining groups might make for an interesting time (and might additionally serve up the injection of vitality that Omega seems to need).  Just a thought.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I begin to crawl back to the boards ... I just moved to a new place and I need to unpack




No worries, Strahd. I know you've been busy. Plus, I can always harass you on Facebook if I don't hear from you!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I know Scott DeWar from another board, a long time back.  You're right in your assumption that he is a frequent poster.  My issue is that he doesn't take the time to spell and his grammar is horrible.  If you can stomach those two things, more power to you.




Are you sure it is the same Dewar? I mean, it seems likely, but I haven't noticed that in the games I'm in with him. Maybe I should look closer, as grammar and spelling are big pet peeves of mine.



CanadienneBacon said:


> IRenau1g was, I thought, too full up on games to add more (you, however, are likely to know better about his schedule because my contact with renau1g is minimal).




Renau1g is probably my first choice. And I think I could probably "coerce" him into the game.



CanadienneBacon said:


> Have you considered combining Alpha and Omega groups and just running one game?   Not having read the Alpha threads, I don't know how far apart we are in terms of location within the dungeon and PC level, but combining groups might make for an interesting time (and might additionally serve up the injection of vitality that Omega seems to need).  Just a thought.




I had considered it, but you've taken such completely different routes through the Temple, I'm not sure it is doable at this point. They are a level higher, and have cleared probably half the Temple dungeons already, and so are a good deal further ahead of your group. Plus, combining would give me 11+ players, which is a bit too much for me to handle in a single game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Are you sure it is the same Dewar?



 If the individual you have in mind uses the screen name Scott DeWar, then yup, it's the same guy I know.  He's contacted me via PM here on EN World to touch base, plus he just joined Malvoisin's new game that I'm in.  That said, while I do admit that crappy grammar and spelling are also pet peeves of mine, I wouldn't drop out just because Scott joined.  Like I said, he is a dedicated poster.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think I've set a bad example for him with my recent post spree!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm here, I've just been VERY swamped at work. I'll be out for the next week, but with any luck I'll be here more regularly again.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm here, I've just been VERY swamped at work. I'll be out for the next week, but with any luck I'll be here more regularly again.




Yeah, I actually knew you had a lot of RL stuff going on too. Its all good. I'm not faulting anyone for lack of posting, was just thinking I'd like to add someone who can post frequently to keep the game moving when everyone else is slow.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello all, 

With recent games I'm in dropping by the wayside, I'm happy to say I've got some more availability and Rhun asked me if I was interested, I jumped at it. I'll be looking over the threads to get a feel for the group and put together something that I hope works well with the team.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Rhun,

What are your thoughts on a summoner-focused mage? 

Also, what are the guidelines for PC creation? I didn't see them in the RG.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What are your thoughts on a summoner-focused mage?




As long as you manage your summons, and post all relevent data so I don't have to look them up, I'm totally cool with it.



renau1g said:


> Also, what are the guidelines for PC creation? I didn't see them in the RG.




Standard, except for 37 point buy and average (round up all dice) hit points.

Oh, and if you use something from some crazy overpowered book, you'd best run it by me first.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

So no BoED ... j/k 

I was thinking of Focused Specialist Conjuror -> Master Specialist (based on your recommendations actually). Probably using 2 of the UA swap outs from the SRD (lose familiar to have summon spells as standard action, trade Scribe Scroll of Augmented Summon)...

Specialist Wizard Variants :: d20srd.org

Still thinking about things, but that's something I was considering. So far the alignments in the group I see are True Neutral, CN, NG, LG and one I couldn't tell (Voadam)

Interesting group.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So no BoED ... j/k








renau1g said:


> I was thinking of Focused Specialist Conjuror -> Master Specialist (based on your recommendations actually). Probably using 2 of the UA swap outs from the SRD (lose familiar to have summon spells as standard action, trade Scribe Scroll of Augmented Summon)...




I'm fine with that on a trial basis at least. I just want to make sure that augmented summoned monsters as a standard action isn't completely overwhelming against the enimies.



renau1g said:


> Still thinking about things, but that's something I was considering. So far the alignments in the group I see are True Neutral, CN, NG, LG and one I couldn't tell (Voadam)




Merric is good, just not sure where he stands on the law/chaos axis. Ciaran tends toward good, and I think Deren will slowly grow in that direction as time passes.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

Sure, I'll swap it out if you choose later.

Now for acceptable sources, is the MIC & SPC available? 

Also, do you have access to the Complete Scoundrel? There's a PrC I'm considering from it, Malconvoker. The idea is to use evil summoned creatures to battle other evil creatures. Non-evil requirement.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Now for acceptable sources, is the MIC & SPC available?




I don't have them, but if you want to run the things you want to use past me, I am fairly open.



renau1g said:


> Also, do you have access to the Complete Scoundrel? There's a PrC I'm considering from it, Malconvoker. The idea is to use evil summoned creatures to battle other evil creatures. Non-evil requirement.




That is the one "complete" book that I am lacking (mainly because I can find a decent deal on it). But give me the jist, and I am probably okay with the class.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

So 37 PB, level 4. I can spend 9K gold (per DMG)?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So 37 PB, level 4. I can spend 9K gold (per DMG)?






I think you skipped a line. 5400gp for Level 4.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

good thing I checked....I need DeWar's eye surgery I guess...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> good thing I checked....I need DeWar's eye surgery I guess...




I thought 9000 sounded high. I did have to check my book to confirm it though.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

I really wish they'd let that stuff be part of the SRD.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I really wish they'd let that stuff be part of the SRD.




Yeah, but then who would buy a DMG?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

Bah. Who's buying 3.5e DMG's now, even Amazon doesn't have any new copies for sale? Also, a lot of the stuff in it is pretty good and not in any SRD. 

When I started DM'ing I read the whole thing cover to cover and it was very useful.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you play earlier editions, Ryan? I don't hink I've ready any book cover to cover since the old days of AD&D.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

I played in 2e, but only started DM'ing in 3e.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh a couple more questions Rhun.

1) Are wizards given Eshew Materials in your game or shall I prepare a list of arcane regents?
2) Are you allowing a cheaper method of copying some additional spells in a spellbook? http://www.enworld.org/forum/4793512-post5.html

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Oh a couple more questions Rhun.
> 
> 1) Are wizards given Eshew Materials in your game or shall I prepare a list of arcane regents?
> 2) Are you allowing a cheaper method of copying some additional spells in a spellbook? http://www.enworld.org/forum/4793512-post5.html




Good memory.

1) I believe I give all casters Eschew Materials, though I'm not sure if I ever told IVV that for his Wizard.
2) Yes, I just need to find it and post it for you. It hasn't come up yet.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool beans, I was hoping to have more than 4 level 2 spells in my book, especially as I'll be able to cast 6 of them.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Cool beans, I was hoping to have more than 4 level 2 spells in my book, especially as I'll be able to cast 6 of them.




I'l get the cost posted today. Ciaran is the apprentice of the local wizard (lord), so it hadn't come up with his PC yet.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent. I was thinking that my PC would've been studying magic in the Free City of Greyhawk (or is it Greyhawk city?) when a gnomish associate of his (Jinx Marblestopp, assuming CB is ok with using this) returned with tales of current events. My PC will want to investigate (being very inquisitive).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

That works for me. Though, I'm not sure it fits in the timeline, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> . . .(Jinx Marblestopp, assuming CB is ok with using this) returned with tales of current events.



I have no problem with anything.  Evar.  

A proclivity that tends to raise its own problems, ironically enough.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That works for me. Though, I'm not sure it fits in the timeline, but I'm okay with it.




Ah, but you forget us magickal types tend to get to places faster than is normally possible 



CanadienneBacon said:


> I have no problem with anything.  Evar.
> 
> A proclivity that tends to raise its own problems, ironically enough.




Thank you. I could see that getting you in trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ah, but you forget us magickal types tend to get to places faster than is normally possible




True enough. Perhaps your character knows a more powerful wizard that owed him a favor, and sent him via teleport.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is what I've been using for spell costs during play in my tabletop games, and it seems to work well thus far...

_*Materials cost is 25gp per page of spell.
Spell fee is 25gp per spell level.

1st level - 50		(150)	
2nd level - 100		(300)	
3rd level - 150		(450)	
4th level - 200		(600)	
5th level - 250		(750)	
6th level - 300		(900)	
7th level - 350		(1050)	
8th level - 400		(1200)
9th level - 450		(1350)*_

My cost is the first column, whereas the standard 3.5 pricing is the second column (left in for reference). My costs are one third standard, basically.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks. Last question (I hope), can I add spells of a school I can't cast yet (i.e. 3rd level spells). I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

I am fine with that. We would just assume that your PC has been working on it, but just doesn't have the power and knowledge to cast the spell yet. Once he reaches 5th level, he figures it out and can then prepare that spell.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

nearing completion of my pc, one more question: what level are spells cast at from a wand of enlarge person?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> nearing completion of my pc, one more question: what level are spells cast at from a wand of enlarge person?




I generally rule that all wands and such are made at the mimimum level required to cast the spell, unless otherwise noted. So a Wand of Enlarge Person would cast as a 1st level caster.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

That's what I assumed, just wanted to confirm, although the rules are fairly grey on this.

I guess that's why higher level MM wands cost more money.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That's what I assumed, just wanted to confirm, although the rules are fairly grey on this.
> 
> I guess that's why higher level MM wands cost more money.




I seem to remember this question had come up before, and somebody had convinced me this was the right way to do it.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Its a variable built into the wand cost formula, 750gp x level of the spell x caster level (minimum needed to cast it though).

A 750gp enlarge person wand is 1st level caster level, a 3,000 gp enlarge person wand is caster level 4.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Voadam! I knew there was a reason I liked having you around!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vaseda
[B]Class:[/B] Focused Conjuration Specialist 3 / Master Specialist 1 (CM70)[b]Starting Level[/b]: 4
[B]Race:[/B] Grey Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Free City of Greyhawk
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]LN

[B]Str:[/B] 08 -1 (2)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 11,544
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (4)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 17/17
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 21 +5 (17)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]1 INT
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4)	[B]Init:[/B] +2		[B]Spell Save:[/B] +5
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	12
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+2	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+5	+1	+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]


[B]Notes:[/B] Will not use a manufactured weapon.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Elven, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Terran

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[b]Gray Elf:[/b]
+2 dexterity / +2 intelligence / -2 strength / -2 constitution (already included)
Immune to magical sleep
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantments
Low-light vision
[s]Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow & shortbow[/s] For RP reasons I give this up freely.
+2 racial bonus on listen, search, and spot checks
Notice secret doors

[b]Wizard (Focused Conjuror):[/b]
Familiar / Alertness, etc. - traded familiar for Rapid Summons ability in UA (Summoning spells are now a standard action)
Bonus Feats (already included)
High intelligence gains bonus spells daily
Specialist gets 1 extra conjuration spell/level/day
Focused specialists get two extra spell slots at each level for the specialty spells, and give up one general slot.
They also take an additional forbidden school
Forbidden Schools - Necromancy, Enchantment, & Evocation

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Spell Focus (Conjuration)  (1st) 
Augment SUmmons [free to wizard - traded Scribe Scroll for it] 
Summon Elemental (CM 47) - +1 to CL of summoning spells, can summon elementals (RESERVE FEAT)
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) (Bonus - MS 1)


[B]Code:
                           Skill     Ability             Misc. 
Skill Name 	          Modifier   Modifier   Ranks    Modifier
Concentration                +8        +1        7 
Bluff			     +4	       +1	 3 (6 points)
Knowledge (Arcana)           +12	+5	 7       
Knowledge (Architecture)     +6 	+5	  1
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)    +9 	+5	  4
Knowledge (History)          +7 	+5	  2
Knowledge (Nature)           +10 	+5	  5
Knowledge (Religion)         +10 	+5	  5
Knowledge (Planes)           +10 	+5	  5
Spellcraft		     +17	+5	  7       2 [Knowledge, arcane] +3 (Skill Focus)


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:					Cost	Weight[/B]
Spellbook					15gp	1lb	
Spell Component Pouch				 5gp    1lb
Arcanist's Gloves (MIC 72)          	 	500gp    -
Cloak of Resistance 		   		1000gp	1lb
Everfull Mug   (MIC 160)            		200gp    - 
Everlasting Rations (MIC 160)       		350gp    2 lbs
Wand of Orb of Acid, Lesser (lvl 1 CL)		750gp	- 
Traveler's Outfit				1 gp	5 lbs
Belt Pouch					1 gp	1 lb
Backpack                                        2 gp    2 lbs
Bedroll						1 sp    5 lbs
Tome of Worldly Memory				1500gp  1 lb

[sblock=Tome of Worldly Memory]
3/day - spend a standard action to review book, gain +5 on a single knowledge check
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcanist's Gloves]
2/day - add 2 to the caster level of the next 1st level spell you cast before end of next turn
[/sblock]

[sblock=Eternal Wand]
2/day - Cast Identify as a 1st level wizard
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everfull Mug]
3/day - fill mug with 12 oz of water, cheap ale, or watery wine
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everlasting Rations]
1/day - creates enough trail rations for 1 Medium sized creature.
[/sblock]


[B]Total Weight:[/B]19lbs	[B]Money:[/B] 25gp 9sp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	30	60	90	180	450
```
[sblock=Spells]
*Spells *

Spells/day:
0   - 4 + 3 (Conj) 
1st - 3 + 3 (Conj) + 2(High Int)
2nd - 2 + 3 (Conj) + 1(High Int)


[sblock=Spells Known from levelling

0 - All, except Evocation, Enchantment, & Necromancy
1st - 10 (3 (lvl1) + 5 (high int) + 2 (lvl2)) - Grease*, Mage Armor*, Obscuring Mist*, Summon Monster I**, Wall of Smoke*, Shield, Color Spray, Ray of Clumsiness, Benign Transportation*, Orb of Acid, Lesser*
2nd - 4 (lvls 3 & 4) - Summon Monster II**, Web*, Glitterdust*, Rope Trick
3rd - 0

* are Conjuration spells
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known Scribing
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257704-rhuns-greyhawk-omega-ooc-thread-toee-new-6.html

Barred Schools: Evocation, Enchantment, & Necromancy
1st - 
2nd - Ice Knife* (SpC), Cloud of Bewilderment* (SpC), Chain of Eyes (SpC)
3rd - Icelance* (SpC), Acid Breath* (SpC), Protection from Energy, Haste, Gaseous Form
* are Conjuration spells

Total Cost = 1050gp:
1st: 0 x  50gp = 
2nd: 3 x 100gp = 300
3rd: 5 x 150gp = 750

[/sblock]

Typical Spells Memorized:

0 -  Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick
3rd - n/a

Save DC's*:

0 - 15
1 - 16
2 - 17



*If Conjuration +1 to DC of saving throw (Spell Focus)
**Summoning Spells

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality/Background]

Appearance / Personality:


Background: 

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump onto first page


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw the PC Ryan, but I haven't had a chance to check him over yet.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem, it's more for me as a reminder to finish him up.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Probably a few days at least off from introducing your PC in character anyway...the group is on its way to escape the dungeon now. Depending on their choices after that, I need to determine where/how to introduce you.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

CB, your giving this whole flight from the Temple Dungeon a very Warhammer/WH40K feel with the intense fear from the priest. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> CB, your giving this whole flight from the Temple Dungeon a very Warhammer/WH40K feel with the intense fear from the priest. I'm enjoying it.





LOL. And the trolls aren't even behind you anymore!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

If any of the other players wouldn't mind looking over my PC to see if you have any recommendations. I assumed the storm mage would cover the evocation-type spells, where my PC focuses more on controlling.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If any of the other players wouldn't mind looking over my PC to see if you have any recommendations. I assumed the storm mage would cover the evocation-type spells, where my PC focuses more on controlling.




That would be apt. Ciaran has been mainly a blaster-type wizard thus far.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If any of the other players wouldn't mind looking over my PC to see if you have any recommendations. I assumed the storm mage would cover the evocation-type spells, where my PC focuses more on controlling.




Controlling? You can't even learn charm person, all you can control are your summoned critters.



Web and grease do a fine job of terrain control, too bad half the wall spells are evocations.

The eternal identifyer is a neat item, I've come to hate the necessity of the identify spell more and more. So I take it an eternal wand in general does something 1x/day.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> CB, your giving this whole flight from the Temple Dungeon a very Warhammer/WH40K feel with the intense fear from the priest. I'm enjoying it.



While I've never had the good fortune to play WH40K, I can say that I too am enjoying playing the scaredy-cat anti-hero at the moment.  I mean, who the hell would actually be BRAVE in the face of such wicked altars, heat, and trolls?  

With nothing to actively fight at the moment (and thus nothing to spur Aeron on to the necessity of temporary bravery), I figure fear would set in.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

By controlling I meant in the 4e terms of controlling, sorry, causing status effects and terrain modification, with a healthy dose of summon spells.

Edit: Eternal Wand - 2/day - Cast Identify as a 1st level wizard


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> The eternal identifyer is a neat item, I've come to hate the necessity of the identify spell more and more. So I take it an eternal wand in general does something 1x/day.





Except that it is a wasted item, since I pretty much allow for free identification of items in my games.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> By controlling I meant in the 4e terms of controlling, sorry, causing status effects and terrain modification, with a healthy dose of summon spells.




Don't be brining up that 4e stuff in my game! LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Except that it is a wasted item, since I pretty much allow for free identification of items in my games.




You do? Wasn't aware. I can re-jig, I'm sure I can find better uses for the gold.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> By controlling I meant in the 4e terms of controlling, sorry, causing status effects and terrain modification, with a healthy dose of summon spells.




I know, thus the smiley. Just poking a little fun.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You do? Wasn't aware. I can re-jig, I'm sure I can find better uses for the gold.




Indeed. I find that it takes too much time in PBP games to work through trying to figure out what is what, so I usually just tell you!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Doh!  Sorry Voadam, right over my head


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> While I've never had the good fortune to play WH40K, I can say that I too am enjoying playing the scaredy-cat anti-hero at the moment.  I mean, who the hell would actually be BRAVE in the face of such wicked altars, heat, and trolls?




Who? Sir Merrick, Space Marine!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Doh!  Sorry Voadam, right over my head




And you're not even a dwarf!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Who? Sir Merrick, Space Marine!



The more I play with you, Voadam, the less sure I am that you have any characters *other* than Sir Merrick and Voadam!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> The more I play with you, Voadam, the less sure I am that you have any characters *other* than Sir Merrick and Voadam!




I've got that same feeling.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> The more I play with you, Voadam, the less sure I am that you have any characters *other* than Sir Merrick and Voadam!




Need I remind you of Garn.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've got that same feeling.




Really? Kalen felt like a version of Voadam?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe I am only two faced when it comes to being an RPG player. Feel free to judge for yourself. My characters on ENWorld. Feedback would be interesting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't forget Miltiades - another peace/law lover in my "Return to the" game


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Really? Kalen felt like a version of Voadam?




I loved Kalen, actually. You roleplayed him excellently!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 14, 2009)

Just to confirm, yeah, I see Ciaran as a blaster. I'm planning to go the Elemental Adept (Air) route, combining the Storm package. Yes, it pigeonholes him, but hey, a character's a character.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Need I remind you of Garn.



My dirty secret is actually that in name, form, and rp, Garn is my favorite character ever.  [/jealous]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't we have a cart with a horse from Shoon the Bounty hunter that we need to return with? Or am I misremembering?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Didn't we have a cart with a horse from Shoon the Bounty hunter that we need to return with? Or am I misremembering?




Did you want the cart with the horses? That said, most of you could get some rest on the way to Hommlet...or try anyway.

Also, Renau1g; I will be writing you in shortly. I just need to go over your PC. Probably tonight, since I'm busy for a lot of this weekend.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool. Let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright Renau1g,

Here are issues I have with the crunch:

--- Dex should only be a 15 (4 points spent gives you a 12, +2 dex gives you a 14, +1 level increase gives you a 15)

--- The +3 in the armor class line should go under DEX, not SHIELD

--- You can get rid of the wand of identify, if you want, since I already have a method to allow wizards and such to identify items. Let me see if I can find it and post it so you have something to look at.

--- I'm going to have to nix the Amber Amulet of Vermin...it effectively lets you cast Monster Summoning VII, a level 7 spell, once a day for ten rounds, for 700gp? Unless there is something I'm missing, that's extremely underpriced. Hell, a scroll of Monster Summoning VII is 2275gp, and it is ONLY usable once. A 7th level pearl of power, usable once per day, is 49,000gp (an there is no doubt a pearl of power is a bit more versatile than this item...but you have to be able to cast the 7th level spell prior to using it!)

--- You might want some other equipment? A backpack, a beltpouch, some clothing? 

If I missed something or figured something out wrong, please let me know. If you want to give me a really, really good argument as to how the Amber Amulet of Vermin isn't overpowered for the cost, I'd be willing to listen...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Alright Renau1g,
> 
> Here are issues I have with the crunch:
> 
> ...





I've swapped it out for Tome of Worldly Memory - 3/day - spend a standard action to review book, gain +5 on a single knowledge check - 1500gp.

I bought some other basic gear. I usually forget to do that, especially on a PC above 1st level. Bedroll, backpack, pouch, clothing.

Fixed the issues with Dexterity, not sure what happened there.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Tome of Worldly Memory - That's a cool item! I like it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Didn't we have a cart with a horse from Shoon the Bounty hunter that we need to return with? Or am I misremembering?




Rhun, If I was you I would have rule that since the group suffered horrors and terrors in the temple dungeons, the party forgot to gather Shoon's cart on the way. what a terrible fate for the horses.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Rhun, If I was you I would have rule that since the group suffered horrors and terrors in the temple dungeons, the party forgot to gather Shoon's cart on the way. what a terrible fate for the horses.




That was my first thought about it...in your haste to flee, you totally forgot about Shoon's horses. But then I remembered that Ciaran has his horse too, I think...and I don't think he would have forgotten him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

*Identifying Magic Items*
(Adapted from the _Maester_ prestige class in CAd.)

Anyone with the ability to _detect magic_ and some knowledge of spellcraft can attempt to identify magical items. By spending an hour handling and examining an item and making a successful Spellcraft check (DC10 + item's caster level), you can determine the magical properties of a magic item. You cannot Take 10 or Take 20 on this check, but you can try again, though each attempt take one hour.



Though I think that in practice, I've just been telling you guys what you find...though I've been assuming that Ciaran or someone is spending the requisite time during the group's rest periods to figure out what everything is. Going forward I might have to be a bit more strict on that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That was my first thought about it...in your haste to flee, you totally forgot about Shoon's horses. But then I remembered that Ciaran has his horse too, I think...and I don't think he would have forgotten him.




Heck, no! Although maybe I send Galliard to go tell Encraidd where we are.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 21, 2009)

No way!  Aeron trudged all the way back to Hommlet--bone freakin' tired--and he could have _ridden_?!!!    I have two thoughts:

a.) Aeron was too freaked to be troubled to stop for mere horses and a wagon as the group was leaving the Temple -and-

b.) Just imagine the horror when we return to find horse bones.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, that would be pretty sweet! Like I said, as long as Encraid is safe, Ciaran will be hapy.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Ryan, I should be able to get your PC introduced into the game tonight. I'm heading to Las Vegas tomorrow to visit some family, so its either tonight or it might not be until next week!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool. Enjoy yourself and don't get into _too_ much trouble there.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm really just going down to spend some time with my sister, as she lives there. I may go do a little partying while I'm there though. I mean, it is Vegas, right?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Ryan, you're in!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be able to update properly tonight at the hotel (currently at a client and can't spend as much time on posts here)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'll be able to update properly tonight at the hotel (currently at a client and can't spend as much time on posts here)




No worries. Take your time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 7, 2009)

Mmmm...stuffed trout.  Were I back home in Wyoming, I might could conjure up some of that.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel like Vaseda is the one on the grill.... but not undeserved...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Mmmm...stuffed trout.  Were I back home in Wyoming, I might could conjure up some of that.




Absolutely. We've got a lot of trout here in Utah too. Cutthroat, Browns, and Rainbows, mainly. Mmmm...good eatin'!



renau1g said:


> I feel like Vaseda is the one on the grill.... but not undeserved...




Merrick makes everyone feel like that. When Dire_Lemming was in the game, his PC was kind of scared of Merrick. LOL.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Merrick makes everyone feel like that. When Dire_Lemming was in the game, his PC was kind of scared of Merrick. LOL.




Words not often associated with Merrick: "Trusting soul." "Full of compassion." "Kind and welcoming". "Easy Going". 

CB, how would you say Jinx might describe Merrick? "Wound a little tight" or "Scary" perhaps?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 7, 2009)

Jinx would describe Merrick as "crazy,"  "corn cob wound so tight he poops popcorn," or just plain "BIG."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 8, 2009)

No one dares to think to ask, but Ciaran sees Merrick as... "stable."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> No one dares to think to ask, but Ciaran sees Merrick as... "stable."




Hmmm...and that says something about Ciaran, doesn't it?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 9, 2009)

Zirat is the counter. he is the joy-warrior type


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> No one dares to think to ask, but Ciaran sees Merrick as... "stable."




Thanks!

I was specifically asking for Jinx's views as Jinx is the source of renau1g's character's pre-meeting description of Merrick and we have CB to give that view. It wasn't meant as a snub in not asking Ciaran's view or that of everyone else.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 10, 2009)

No prob, I don't think of it as a snub at all. Just perhaps amusing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 10, 2009)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I was specifically asking for Jinx's views as Jinx is the source of renau1g's character's pre-meeting description of Merrick and we have CB to give that view.



Somehow, this escaped me the first time.  Since you were really asking for game purposes and not just making light banter, the more I think about it, I feel Jinx would think of Sir Merrick as scary.  Big.  Slightly volatile, slightly off his rocker with his zealotry (Jinx is neutral aligned), but mostly scary.  Sir Merrick does everything BIG--he talks big, walks tall, swings big, and brings down foes in a big way.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 11, 2009)

I kind of assumed that by Jinx's personality, hence my PC's *sigh of relief* once the inquisition was over...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to let you guys roleplay out the meeting with Vaseda a bit more. Let me know when everyone is ready to retire, and I can move the action along to the next day...

Do you have any plans while you are in Hommlet? If you could get me a list of things you might want to do...you know, purchase gear, etc, etc...that would be ideal.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend and all that.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend and all that.




Yeah, yeah. Eating turkey and mashed potatoes is sooo much more important than roleplaying.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

I ended up with 3 dinners, which further exasperated my limited time. My family moved it to yesterday, which opened up Sunday's slot for an additional dinner... ah....I'm so full it's great....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time! Glad to hear it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

I do want to purchase gear for Aeron, I'm just feeling slothful these last few days and haven't gotten it together quite yet to figure out what sort of thing/s would be good.  Also, not sure how much gold Aeron has...???


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

Do we have a wand of cure light yet?  Is anyone interested in chipping in for this?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't show that anyone has a wand of cure light wounds, but you've certainly got the wealth to buy one. See below. Only the indicated items have been divied out, to the best of my knowledge. Or did you guys split up the wealth? I know a lot of the PCs have a lot of gold on them, but not sure what that is from. Yikes!


*Treasure Found*

PP: 132
GP: 513
SP: 837
CP: 965
3 moonstones (50gp value each)
7 bloodstones (50gp value each)
5 garnets (50gp value each)
2 amethysts (50gp value each)
2 carnelians (60gp value)
1 citrine (70gp value)
3 serpentine (25gp value each)
1 peridot (500gp value)
3 tourmalines (100gp value each)

Gold & chrysoprase necklace (85gp value)
Silver & garnet studded broadsword (165gp value)
Platinum & jade beer stein (335gp value)
Gold & ivory bracelet (105gp value)
Bolt of fine silk (90gp value)
Bastard sword, masterwork (168 gp value)
Alabaster box (70 gp value) filled with rare herbs and unguents (145gp value)
Gold and topaz set chain (325 gp value)
Gold chain set with fire opals and diamonds (775 gp value)

12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each
20 agates worth 15gp each
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound


Cloak of Elvenkind (1125gp value) - Deren
Dagger+1 (1151gp value) - Deren
Mithral shirt (550gp value) - Deren
Full plate +1 (1325gp value) - Zirat
Full plate, masterwork (825gp value) - Aeron
Heavy mace +1 (1156gp value) - Aeron


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys, I think we need to divest ourselves of the gemstones and other miscellaneous non-worn/non-carried loot.  I would like to buy a wand of cure something so that we have extra healing and so that Aeron doesn't have to burn all his spell slots on healing.  

Thoughts?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd like that too, but I probably don't have a say


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'd like that too, but I probably don't have a say




Yeah, quiet you!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 14, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Do we have a wand of cure light yet?  Is anyone interested in chipping in for this?




I know we bought one out of party loot. Aeron has been using it on me regularly in combats and using it regularly after he ran out of spells. I don't know how many charges are left though. I'm all for buying another one though.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I know we bought one out of party loot. Aeron has been using it on me regularly in combats and using it regularly after he ran out of spells. I don't know how many charges are left though. I'm all for buying another one though.




It is a wand of lesser vigor he has, it looks like. 43 charges left.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It is a wand of lesser vigor he has, it looks like. 43 charges left.




That's right, less immediate healing in combat but more bang for the buck and consistency out of combat.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 16, 2009)

* le sigh.

I wish someone would run an all-female game here on EN World.  Not necessarily all girl gamers, just maybe all female PCs.  

<-----feeling overloaded on testosterone.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL. I wish I could accomodate that, CB...but I'll be the first to admit that I know NOTHING about woman. And while I play a couple of female PCs, I really don't think I do them justice.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2009)

What I want to know is why the hell in every picture of a female warrior is she dressed in a chainmail bikini? Seriously, WTF? Even video games have this, you put her in full plate and its a platemail bra...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's sell all the gems and see what we can buy.
A wand is essential.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What I want to know is why the hell in every picture of a female warrior is she dressed in a chainmail bikini? Seriously, WTF? Even video games have this, you put her in full plate and its a platemail bra...




Oh, it drives me nuts! Do you know how hard it is for me to find a pic for the female characters I play? Everyone is some scantily clad girl in armor that doesn't provide an ounce of protection! I mean, I like naked girls as much as the next guy, but come on all you artists...let's go for a little bit of realism!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

Eh, do a google image search on something like "female warrior plate" and while you will still get scantily clad women warriors you also quickly get stuff like this.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Eh, do a google image search on something like "female warrior plate" and while you will still get scantily clad women warriors you also quickly get stuff like this.




Now that is more like it. Except for the pink. LOL.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now that is more like it. Except for the pink. LOL.




Fine. Here's another, a bit ornate and thin perhaps. I like this Scythian Archer. No Pink but watch out for the toes. One with a ridiculous anime chopper sword.
the lipstick stands out Glow in the dark blue eyes Tiefling even!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work, Voadam. Still, none of them capture the imagination like that hill giantess that was into the Green Wizard.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> * le sigh.
> 
> I wish someone would run an all-female game here on EN World.  Not necessarily all girl gamers, just maybe all female PCs.
> 
> <-----feeling overloaded on testosterone.




This is a pretty hack heavy campaign and my PC is pretty gung ho loaded for it mindset/characterization wise. So I'm afraid I won't be much help in alleviating that testosterone overload feeling right now in this game. I'd invite you to my Freeport pbp game which just lost two PCs, it is half Cthulhu investigation and half normal D&Disms, but the three remaining PCs are all guys so that wouldn't help either. 

Before with Lord Krane we were doing some town investigation and spy vs spy stuff but its been pretty combat and dungeon heavy since he was abducted and I expect more hacking goodness from the Temple for a while.

I like the characterization you've done with Jinx and Aeron though, it adds a lot of fun to the game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 16, 2009)

I think if I want an all-girl game (whether it be all girl players--which might be kind of hard to find in this environment--or all girl characters with mixed sex players), I'm probably going to have to run it myself.  Food for thought.  

It's not the perennial hack and slash I mind (girl gamers like that as much as the next person), it's more the lack of female perspective.  How "female perspective" would translate to the PbP D&D scheme of things I'm not sure.  Might be worth a shake for my next game down the road.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I think if I want an all-girl game (whether it be all girl players--which might be kind of hard to find in this environment--or all girl characters with mixed sex players), I'm probably going to have to run it myself.  Food for thought.
> 
> It's not the perennial hack and slash I mind (girl gamers like that as much as the next person), it's more the lack of female perspective.  How "female perspective" would translate to the PbP D&D scheme of things I'm not sure.  Might be worth a shake for my next game down the road.




Waiting anxiously for your next game CB.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I think if I want an all-girl game (whether it be all girl players--which might be kind of hard to find in this environment--or all girl characters with mixed sex players), I'm probably going to have to run it myself. Food for thought.
> 
> It's not the perennial hack and slash I mind (girl gamers like that as much as the next person), it's more the lack of female perspective. How "female perspective" would translate to the PbP D&D scheme of things I'm not sure. Might be worth a shake for my next game down the road.




I'd play. Perhaps the games/characters I've played here on EN World lack in female perspective, but I have my feminine side.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 18, 2009)

We definitely want to buy the wand of cure, then.  Good.  Fully charged, if possible, Rhun.  :heh


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 18, 2009)

My new idea
I've decided to go for it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> My new idea
> I've decided to go for it.




You rock CB!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 19, 2009)

Recruiting to hopefully come in the next 1-2 weeks, after it arrives.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

CB. In case you can't wait Here is the PDF for sale on RPGNOW.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Recruiting to hopefully come in the next 1-2 weeks, after it arrives.




you can count me to post a character.
I will throw up a nice female character ... I can base it on my wife 
So I can pick a druidess ... so far you'll play with 3.5 and not 4.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

Eh, I'm not a woman, and though I have no problems roleplaying female NPCs as a DM or with others playing cross-gender PCs, I have no desire to cross-gender roleplay a PC on a continuing basis myself. Even to play in the Demon Whore Pleasure Prison module under a great DM.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I've currently got two female PCs, both here on EN World. One long term one in a Star Wars game (she is about to become a Jedi Master...er, Mistress? ), and a new female wizard in a Pathfinder game. 

I always feel that I don't quite play them like a real woman should be played, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 20, 2009)

My idea for the tone of the adventure will be a Robert Crumb-esque counterculture lesbian/bisexual adventure.  This way, I figure both men and women might get a kick out of it.  

Weird?  Yes.  Fun?  Dunno yet...that remains to be seen.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Weird?  Yes.  Fun?  Dunno yet...that remains to be seen.




Ah...but certain to be interesting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 21, 2009)

For Aeron's new batch of spells for the day, I've decided to shift emphasis to buff spells.  This means that I'm not carrying the same contingent of work that Dichotomy carried for Aeron...Dichotomy, I think, tended to add in some undead-type spells.  If we encounter undead, I'll rely on Aeron's domain bonus and his undead-related feats to dispatch the things we encounter.  For spellwork, however, I'd rather focus on buffing friends than double devote both spells AND feats/bonuses to undead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2009)

Rhun, If I were you, next time we enter into the temple, a mysterious wizard can place a permanent curse on Aeron, transferring the poor cleric to Aerona ... you know, to ease on CB.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Rhun, If I were you, next time we enter into the temple, a mysterious wizard can place a permanent curse on Aeron, transferring the poor cleric to Aerona ... you know, to ease on CB.




Lol! Or perhaps Aeron will read a Tome of Transgendered Transmography?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2009)

Or so perhaps the cursed belt of giant strength that converts its owner to the opposite sex (I forget the name of it)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Or so perhaps the cursed belt of giant strength that converts its owner to the opposite sex (I forget the name of it)




I remember that belt. Don't remember what it is called, but I definitely remember the item.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I remember that belt. Don't remember what it is called, but I definitely remember the item.




Girdle of Masculinity/Feminity. Straight out of the 1e DMG for our 1e Module. Or OotS.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Girdle of Masculinity/Feminity. Straight out of the 1e DMG for our 1e Module. Or OotS.




That's right! NICE!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 22, 2009)

It was also in the Paizo product Return to Castle Maure. My PC's took the items from the imprisoned magic item creator that was being held there against his will (or at least that's what he told the PC's). In reality the ogre mage had created a bunch of cursed items to soften up the PC's for later. They took them without question and immediately put them on without any sort of attempt to identify. Soon, the Paladin was itching from the cursed Cloak of the Arachnida, the rogue was dancing from the curset Boots of Springing and Striding, and the male fighter was now a female from that very girdle.

They were soooo.... angry. I laughed hard, explaining that maybe next time a random encounter in the dungeon shouldn't be so instantly trusted, nor should they all insist on trying them on at the same time.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome! I love it. 

And sorry I didn't get the new IC post up last night, but I am working on it today.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps I need to incorporate the Girdle into my new game...hmmm...food for thought, that.

As for me in real life, I will be out of the loop until Tuesday or Wednesday next week.  I plan to drive to Virginia for a long weekend for my family's annual Brunswick Stew.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys still around at all?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2009)

I am  That guard and I will be best friends soon


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I am  That guard and I will be best friends soon




I knew you were around! LOL.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm around. I started playing in the Iron DM competition, and my mind just fizzled in my other games. 

I have no other excuse.  But at least I know my creative juices still burst like an overripe peach.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2009)

By the way, does anyone know what XP/GP level we're at? I've terribly lost track...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

It should all be noted in the Rogue's Gallery...though, I'm not 100% sure it is accurate.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm here.  I had to sew three Halloween costumes for my girls this week and half of last week, and thus was out of the loop with those projects.  I'm not a very good sewer, so it took me a while.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

I dressed up as Slash from GnR. Since I still had a bunch of stuff from my rocker days, I was able to throw the costume together in about 20 minutes for $10. And I ended up winning 3rd place in my work's costume competition, which paid out $25...all in all, not a bad deal for a last minute decision to dress up. LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 2, 2009)

I dressed up as a guy on crutches...no wait I was a guy on crutches. I slipped on a kids toy coming down the stairs, and landed on my ankle wrong on the landing (failed my tumble  check) and sprained my ankle. Fun Halloween for me.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

That completely sucks, Ryan! Haven't you taught your kids not to leave toys on the stairs?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I dressed up as Slash from GnR. Since I still had a bunch of stuff from my rocker days, I was able to throw the costume together in about 20 minutes for $10. And I ended up winning 3rd place in my work's costume competition, which paid out $25...all in all, not a bad deal for a last minute decision to dress up. LOL.




So -10$ to throw costume and +25$ for winning the bronze medal?
What about -2000$ for breaking Jackson guitars like Slash did? If you haven't done it, you weren't Slash!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> So -10$ to throw costume and +25$ for winning the bronze medal?
> What about -2000$ for breaking Jackson guitars like Slash did? If you haven't done it, you weren't Slash!




Lol. No, no I wasn't. Just a poor substitute for the real thing!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I dressed up as Slash from GnR. Since I still had a bunch of stuff from my rocker days, I was able to throw the costume together in about 20 minutes for $10. And I ended up winning 3rd place in my work's costume competition, which paid out $25...all in all, not a bad deal for a last minute decision to dress up. LOL.




Top hat, cigarette, long black curly hair. Nice and easy concept, good choice.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2009)

I didn't dress up, I chaperoned and carried the umbrella for my five year-old son and the neighbor kids as we hiked around trick or treating.

I helped make his robot costume, I spraypainted the box gold and cut out the arm and neck holes while my wife drew the dials and details.

This was the first year I've ever encountered or even heard of homes that don't participate in halloween. I felt horrible and shocked when the kids went up to a house and the woman inside said nope, nothing, that's that. My neighbor who is originally from Pakistan had even told me he was advised when he moved in not to go to the houses that did not have their lights on. I thought he was being advised not to waste his time on homes that looked like they were empty with nobody home but it turns out it is an accepted signal here for not participating.

Everybody had a great time despite the rain and the few bad houses though.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Top hat, cigarette, long black curly hair. Nice and easy concept, good choice.




And mirrored sunglasses. Gotta have those!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And mirrored sunglasses. Gotta have those!



But what I want to know is whether you wore the tight leather pants to go with it?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> My neighbor who is originally from Pakistan had even told me he was advised when he moved in not to go to the houses that did not have their lights on. I thought he was being advised not to waste his time on homes that looked like they were empty with nobody home but it turns out it is an accepted signal here for not participating.



Leaving one's porch light off has been the signal for non-participation in the places I've lived, which at this point in my middle-aged life is a goodly number of locations that spans multiple regions, ethnicities, and countries.  I'm actually surprised you hadn't heard of this before.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Leaving one's porch light off has been the signal for non-participation in the places I've lived, which at this point in my middle-aged life is a goodly number of locations that spans multiple regions, ethnicities, and countries.  I'm actually surprised you hadn't heard of this before.




My wife was also surprised that I hadn't heard of it. Doesn't change the fact that it surprised me. 

I'm used to everybody being into Halloween and disappointed there are not more trick or treaters. This was the first I took my son door to door around our new neighborhood. We used to just go to the large number of densely packed neighbors he knew in our old place before we moved and that would fill the night.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I helped make his robot costume, I spraypainted the box gold and cut out the arm and neck holes while my wife drew the dials and details.




I remember the robot costume my dad made for me when I was about 7 or 8. It was awesome...he even wired up little lights and stuff on it. I loved that costume!



Voadam said:


> I thought he was being advised not to waste his time on homes that looked like they were empty with nobody home but it turns out it is an accepted signal here for not participating.




It is generally the same here. Lights off means nobody home and/or not participating. I always have candy for the kids, unless Halloween falls on a weekend...in that case, I'm out at Halloween parties.



CanadienneBacon said:


> But what I want to know is whether you wore the tight leather pants to go with it?




I tried, but sadly, I no longer fit in my leather pants.  So I had to go with tight jeans instead.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are a couple pics, for fun:


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 3, 2009)

Very awesome pics, Rhun!

My wife and I ended up hiding at the local bookstore, but had a blast doing so.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I'm used to everybody being into Halloween and disappointed there are not more trick or treaters. This was the first I took my son door to door around our new neighborhood. We used to just go to the large number of densely packed neighbors he knew in our old place before we moved and that would fill the night.



Where is this nirvana of Halloween-ness?    Would this be the metro DC area?  

We trick or treated on campus at the seminary where my husband is a student, which is also where we live.  I found it beautifully ironic that a christian campus hosted a very vibrant Halloween celebration.  The trees were at their peak here in Louisville, the moon was nearly full on Halloween night, my children came home with sacks brimming with candy, and quite a few of the adults wore costumes--in addition to the 25 or so children who live here.  After the costume parade and trick or treating, everyone gathered for pizza in the community center.  Shannon and I offered mulled cider out of our kitchen to everyone.  There was a bonfire with smores at 7 pm that night.  Then, the next day, the campus chapel hosted a Dia De Los Muertos worship service.  

Makes me wonder what they did over at the Baptist seminary across the street.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are excellent pics, Rhun, thanks for sharing.  And now we know what you look like!  I love it when EN World friends share pics, it's always so neat to find out what the person behind the screen name looks like.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll post pictures hopefully tomorrow of my twins in their costumes. They were a dragon and a spider. (they're 18 mos right now).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Those are excellent pics, Rhun, thanks for sharing.  And now we know what you look like!  I love it when EN World friends share pics, it's always so neat to find out what the person behind the screen name looks like.





Ha ha ha! Some of my own friends didn't recognize me in that get-up! It was kind of funny. And since I'm not shy, here is the real me (sitting at my desk at work, just like I am right now):


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'll post pictures hopefully tomorrow of my twins in their costumes. They were a dragon and a spider. (they're 18 mos right now).




Sweet! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2009)

Ha! My desk looks the exact same, same computer position and everything. I used to have that phone at my old job, but at my office just a basic phone now.

Your desk looks much cleaner than mine.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a Glamor Shot work made me get after getting my accounting designation, although I've grown out my hair since this picture (a year or so old)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

You're so slender, Ryan! It must be all that fast paced running you do!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pictures, all around.  Maybe more of us should use our real photos as our profile avatars...it might keep some of us more honest.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Great pictures, all around.  Maybe more of us should use our real photos as our profile avatars...it might keep some of us more honest.




Hee hee! It might just do that. Truth be told, a bunch of the people I game with here on EN World are all on my Facebook now. Renau1g, Strahd, Scotley, Leif, etc, etc. Its fun to learn more about the people you game with, I think.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2009)

Brings it one step closer to actually playing I think.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Brings it one step closer to actually playing I think.




True enough!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2009)

This Halloween holiday reminds me a ravenloft game. We don’t have Halloween, we have Purim over here.
Part of the holiday is wearing masks and do some funny stuff.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

That's cool Strahd! It is easy to forget that not all of us are from the same country and celebrate the same holidays. Thanks for expanding my knowledge of the world, as I had not heard of Purim before.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

FYI, since I am having a horrible time remembering things that happened way back in the game, I will be adding a "Dramatis Personae" post to the rogue's gallery shortly. This will help me remember descriptions, names and such of all the people you have encountered. I'll let you know once it is up.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

Father Calmert is lying. He must be covering up that the Cannonness has been kidnapped by the Cult after she talked to Krane. Let's burn him as a witch.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL. I can see Sir Merrick doing it too, though I suppose it wouldn't make him very popular with the village crowd.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> FYI, since I am having a horrible time remembering things that happened way back in the game, I will be adding a "Dramatis Personae" post to the rogue's gallery shortly. This will help me remember descriptions, names and such of all the people you have encountered. I'll let you know once it is up.



Good to know I'm not the only DM who can't remember stuff.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, guys.  Time to decide what kind of wand we're buying.  Lesser Vigor?  Cure light?  Or cure moderate?  

I don't have Complete Divine and lesser vigor's not in the SRD.  Remind me what it does again?  My preliminary vote goes to cure moderate if we can afford it, but I'm easy.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

A basic 1st level wand of vigor heals 1 point of damage per round, for 11 rounds. So basically each charge heals 11 points of damage, but since it take a while to do it is only really useful for out-of-combat healing. So that's a bit more that a random 1d8+1 for clw (remember that I allow 1s to be re-rolled when it comes to healing spells, though).

I've taken to carrying both wands of cure light wounds AND wands of lesser vigor on my healers.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright, I started putting together the INFO THREAD.

It is going to take me some time to get everything I want updated there, so consider it a work in progress!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

So, guys...a decision on wands and potions? I show you as having the following coin available to spend in the party fund:

PP: 132
GP: 4033
SP: 837
CP: 965

(Approx 5371 gold)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 13, 2009)

We'll take a wand of _lesser vigor_, since that seems to be the twice-mentioned favorite.  I don't want any potions for Aeron, but Strahd might want some for Zirat.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> We'll take a wand of _lesser vigor_, since that seems to be the twice-mentioned favorite.  I don't want any potions for Aeron, but Strahd might want some for Zirat.




Sounds like a plan.

Strahd, Voadam...any potions?

Also, has anyone seen Dogmoon? I don't think I've seen a game post from him since early October. If he isn't interested, I'm sure I can find someone to replace him...it just seems this game has been dragging a bit, and I'd like to get it back on track.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2009)

Bull str. and Cat's grace should do the trick.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Bull str. and Cat's grace should do the trick.




Perfect. I assume you'll purchase those out of your share of the loot split once we have that figured out. Once I get everything updated, I'll post a revised treasure list for split.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright...

CB, please add a Wand of Lesser Vigor (50 charges) to Aeron's character sheet. After the 750gp expenditure for that item, that leaves the group with:


PP: 132
GP: 3283
SP: 837
CP: 965

Now, we need to divy that up between the original PCs (sorry Renau1g, but your PC at least got built with 4th level wealth in mind. ). I'm not sure how you want to do that, or if you want to take into account these items below that were already divided among the group and not "paid for:" 

Cloak of Elvenkind (1125gp value) - Deren
Dagger+1 (1151gp value) - Deren
Mithral shirt (550gp value) - Deren
Full plate +1 (1325gp value) - Zirat
Full plate, masterwork (825gp value) - Aeron
Heavy mace +1 (1156gp value) - Aeron

So let's get this divied up, and then we can have everyone pay for their individual purchases out of individual funds...unless you guys just want to keep a group pool going?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

So a little math comes up with a total of 4695gp for distribution. If we take into account magic items divied, the PCs have already received the following:

Deren		2826
Zirat		1325
Aeron		1981
Merrick		0
Ciaran		0

So, if we take that into account, you could split the treasure like this:

Deren	Gets 0, still "owes" 826gp to the party
Aeron	Gets 19gp
Zirat 	Gets 675gp
Merrick	Gets 2000gp
Ciaran	Gets 2000gp

That leaves the following cash in the pool, with everyone even except for Deren.

PP: 
GP: 1
SP: 13
CP: 5

What do you all think?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Ryan, can you add your PC to the Rogue's Gallery when you get a minute?


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2009)

All set


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good to me; I'm going to learn the See Invisibility spell (what should that cost me?) and we'll get going.

Sorry for the delay, just finishing the final round of Iron DM. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> All set




Superb!



InVinoVeritas said:


> Looks good to me; I'm going to learn the See Invisibility spell (what should that cost me?) and we'll get going.




See the last IC post I made for you...cost of spells was noted there.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 15, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Looks good to me; I'm going to learn the See Invisibility spell (what should that cost me?) and we'll get going.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, just finishing the final round of Iron DM. Wish me luck!




Good Luck! Can't wait to see your posts (well and Iron Sky as well)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Good Luck! Can't wait to see your posts (well and Iron Sky as well)





Did Vaseda need any additional spells, or is he good?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in to say that I'm easy with however you guys want to handle the division of treasure.  We can pool resources for commonly used items (like the wand of lesser vigor) and have those who want specific treasure items reimburse the pool, as Rhun has outlined above, or we can just have people claim items and then we evenly split the remaining coin.  Either way is fine with me.  I certainly wouldn't begrudge Sir Merrick a +4 holy avenger, should we come across one.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I certainly wouldn't begrudge Sir Merrick a +4 holy avenger, should we come across one.




Except that Zirat is the paladin! Merrick is just a lowly fighter that everyone seems to think is a holy warrior! lol


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> So a little math comes up with a total of 4695gp for distribution. If we take into account magic items divied, the PCs have already received the following:
> 
> Deren		2826
> Zirat		1325
> ...





I think we've been doing it this way for a while, healing items come out of group treasure then we divide up the rest, with people able to owe the group if their loot item puts them ahead.

2,000 gp is exactly what it takes for me to get Burne or Rufus (I forget which one is the mage) to enchant my masterwork glaive to +1 magic. Which would be handy in case we come across anything fiendish.

I vote for this way. 

A day for enchanting and Ciaran to learn his new spell.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Except that Zirat is the paladin! Merrick is just a lowly fighter that everyone seems to think is a holy warrior! lol




That's _Sir_ Merrick you chain wielding, tavern hopping roustabout! While you were passed out drunk in Chendl's arena pit brothels I was being knighted by the king to smite evil in the cause of good.

Its true. Zirat is a paladin of the suel god of drunken wrestling while Merrick is simply a Lawful Good warrior with the blood of angels and heavenly powers engaged in a holy war on the Forces of Darkness. A holy avenger activates more power in the hands of a paladin.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Zirat had a bunch of cash on his sheet too, so with his 675, he may have enough to enchant his chain. So yeah...spend a couple days in Hommlet, and then head back to the Temple all gunned-up and ready for vengeance (justice).


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2009)

No vengeance here. Just arcane curiousity


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Zirat had a bunch of cash on his sheet too, so with his 675, he may have enough to enchant his chain. So yeah...spend a couple days in Hommlet, and then head back to the Temple all gunned-up and ready for vengeance (justice).




YEP!!
Since Zirat is a saver, he got enough money to drawn his chain with some arcane magic. So he wants to boost his chain to +1 also.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet. It looks like the treasure distribution is accepted, so please update your char sheets. And if you are enchanting weapons, simply subtract the 2000. We'll assume you spend a couple of days in Hommlet getting all of your preparations done and items enchanted.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> If he isn't interested, I'm sure I can find someone to replace him...it just seems this game has been dragging a bit, and I'd like to get it back on track.




I'm someone. Now that I'm posting again, I need places to post.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm someone. Now that I'm posting again, I need places to post.




Let me give Dogmoon a couple more days to respond to the PM I sent him this weekend. But if he isn't interested in continuing, or I don't hear from him in a couple more days, you are more than welcome to the spot Mark.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Let me give Dogmoon a couple more days to respond to the PM I sent him this weekend. But if he isn't interested in continuing, or I don't hear from him in a couple more days, you are more than welcome to the spot Mark.




Excellent.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Alright, I started putting together the INFO THREAD.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to get everything I want updated there, so consider it a work in progress!




Excellent.

I liked the idea from Thanee's Pool of Radiance Info Thread so I made ones for my own Wildwood and Death in Freeport games.

As a player I did one in an amnesia mystery game to track references easily Forgotten Heroes Puzzle Pieces

I've found them very useful for reference purposes.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

I just wished I had thought of it 3 years ago!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a list of spells I'm interested in; let me know if they're possible.

Most Important: See Invisibility

Next in line: 
Jet of Steam (Complete Mage)
Fireburst (Complete Arcane)
Electric Vengeance (PHBII)
Kelgore's Grave Mist (PHBII)
Wall of Gloom (Complete Arcane)
Seeking Ray (PHBII)

I'll also prepare a Scroll of Scorching Ray.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

Howdy, Mark.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Here's a list of spells I'm interested in; let me know if they're possible.
> 
> Most Important: See Invisibility
> 
> ...




See Invisibility is absolutely fine, as is the Scroll of Scorching Ray. Give me a day or two to review the others, as I'm not familiar with them. Just want to make sure they aren't crazily overpowered or anything.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm good with all of those spells, IVV.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

So, we've got:

Spells for Ciaran
Spiked chain +1 & a couple of potions for Zirat
Glaive +1 for Merrick
Wand of Lesser Vigor for Aeron (paid for from the loot pool)

Is there anything else you guys need in town? Let's get the character sheets updated, and I can move us along IC.

Also, I still haven't heard from Dog Moon, and it looks like he hasn't logged in for a few days. With that said, I'm going to invite Mark Chance to join us, and if Dog Moon decides to come back, then we'll just have an extra player.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> With that said, I'm going to invite Mark Chance to join us....




Awesome. So, what do I need to know before I make up a character?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark,

Basics for PC creation:

Good or Neutral Alignments
4th level, 7350 experience
37 point buy
5400gp to spend

I have most books available at this time. So if there is something you are considering, just let me know. I'd prefer some sort of skill-monkey PC to replace Deren. Somebody who can find traps, open locks, and serve as the group's scout. However, you can play whatever you want...it isn't like the group NEEDs a rogue that badly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

And we'll need to come up with a reason for you coming to Hommlet to join the group in their excursions against the Temple of Elemental Evil.

And so far, the game has been more focused on combat than social skills...so you may want to consider that when deciding what type of PC to make. The current breakdown, if you haven't looked:

- Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/Fighter 1
- Aeron, human Cleric 4
- Sir Merrick Garland, aasimar Fighter 3
- Deren, halfling Rogue 1/Ranger 1/Paragon 2 - the PC you are assumed to be replacing
- Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4
- Vaseda, grey elf Focused Conjuration Specialist 3/Master Specialist 1


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

I specialize in skill monkeys, especially ones that tend to be ineffective in combat. I'll have something drafted and posted by the weekend (if not sooner).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I specialize in skill monkeys, especially ones that tend to be ineffective in combat. I'll have something drafted and posted by the weekend (if not sooner).




Like I said, whatever you feel like playing. And the weekend is fine. It will probably be a few days before we get back to the action.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun, on Dichotomy's old character sheet for Aeron that I cut and pasted to create an editable sheet for myself in the RG, Dichotomy left things with an existing wand of lesser vigor with 43 charges on it.  How many of those charges would have been left at the time I joined in as Aeron?  Any?  None?

I just added a fully charged (50 charges) new wand of lesser vigor to Aeron's sheet.  I'm wondering what to do with the old wand, whether it's used up or what.  Let me know...won't break my heart if there's nothing on it but then again I don't want to waste money buying a new wand if the old one's still fairly stocked.  On the other hand, it's not like we won't go through the charges like water...the Temple is brutal.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

You all using the magic rating rules?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Rhun, on Dichotomy's old character sheet for Aeron that I cut and pasted to create an editable sheet for myself in the RG, Dichotomy left things with an existing wand of lesser vigor with 43 charges on it.  How many of those charges would have been left at the time I joined in as Aeron?  Any?  None?
> 
> I just added a fully charged (50 charges) new wand of lesser vigor to Aeron's sheet.  I'm wondering what to do with the old wand, whether it's used up or what.  Let me know...won't break my heart if there's nothing on it but then again I don't want to waste money buying a new wand if the old one's still fairly stocked.  On the other hand, it's not like we won't go through the charges like water...the Temple is brutal.





Honestly, I had thought that one was a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_...and it still has its charges left. Let me do a little little IC research and see what is going on there.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> You all using the magic rating rules?




Nope, standard 3.5 magic rules. Looks interesting, though.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Nope, standard 3.5 magic rules. Looks interesting, though.




Yeah, but I think I like the base magic bonus set-up from _Trailblazer_ better. Also, is the _PH2_ in play?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Yeah, but I think I like the base magic bonus set-up from _Trailblazer_ better. Also, is the _PH2_ in play?




I'n not familiar with _Trailblazer._ And yes, PH2 is in play. As are all the completes.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Honestly, I had thought that one was a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_...and it still has its charges left. Let me do a little little IC research and see what is going on there.




Okay, it really is a _Wand of Lesser Vigor_ with 43 charges left. So if you want to make the new one a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (1d8+1, re-roll all 1s), you are more than welcome to do that.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'n not familiar with _Trailblazer._ And yes, PH2 is in play. As are all the completes.




Excellent. I've got a couple ideas. Once I get home I can start to fiddle to see if they're good ideas.

For your clicking pleasure: Trailblazer.

Here's one of those ideas:

[sblock=Bellus Mughandle]
[imager]http://www.planetbaldursgate.com/bgda2/character/rogue/rogue.jpg[/imager]
Bellus isn't the kind of dwarf you want to bring home to mother, unless your mother's into protection rackets, fencing stolen goods, and sometimes breaking a leg or two. Among the urchins and gangs of Greyhawk City, Bellus is a known face, a low-level enforcer and troubleshooter. It's a rough life, but the perks make it worthwhile. Bellus might live in the lower-class quarter, but he doesn't live like it. He eats well, drinks well, has his pick of the ladies (especially when he's got the coin to spend), and more than few wannabe hoodlums look up to him as someone who's paid his dues and made good.

One of those wannabes is Mick Silverblade, a scrawny half-elf with a smart mouth and a light touch. Bellus hasn't heard from Mick in a while, and the grizzled dwarf got curious. (Not worried, mind you; just curious.) Mick's mother hadn't seen the lad in days. Bellus asked around and found out that Mick left Greyhawk City for the Hommlet-Nulb area, drawn by rumors of a gang paying easy gold for ready blades.

"Oh, I don't like the sound of that," Mick's mother said. "Ya gotta fetch him back, Bellus. Ya just gotta. He'll lis'n to ya."

Bellus promised Momma Silverblade that he'd see what he could do, and when Bellus Mughandle makes a promise, he keeps a promise.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Rogue 4; *XP* 7350
58-year-old male dwarf; *Alignment & Type* N Medium Humanoid (dwarf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +6, Spot +6
*Language* Common, Dwarven, Orc, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 16; +4 dodge bonus vs. giants, uncanny dodge
*hp* 30 (4 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +7, *Will* +4; +2 vs. poisons, +2 vs. spells and spell-like abilities, evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* masterwork morningstar +6 (1d8+3/x2), or
*Melee* masterwork morningstar +3 (1d8+9/x2 plus Intimidate check +11), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d8/19-20, x2; range increment 80 ft.), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d8+1 plus 1d6 electricity/19-20, x2; range increment 80 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +5; +4 to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground
*Atk Options* +1 attack rolls vs. goblinoids and orcs
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 12
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Intimidating Strike (B), Power Attack (B), Open Minded (x2), Rapid Reload (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Appraise +2 (+4 related to stone or metal), Bluff +6 (5), Climb +9 (7), Craft +2 (+4 related to stone or metal), Diplomacy +5 (0), Disable Device +9 (7), Gather Information +8 (5), Hide +8 (6), Intimidate +8 (5), Knowledge (local) +7 (5), Listen +6 (4), Move Silently +8 (6), Open Lock +9 (7), Search +9 (+11 related to unusual stonework) (7), Sense Motive +7 (5), Spot +6 (4), Use Magic Device +8 (7)
-----
*Possessions* _+1 studded leather, +1 shock crossbow bolts_ (x10), _cloak of resistance +1, elixir of hiding, elixir of sneaking, potion of cure moderate wounds_, masterwork morningstar, masterwork light crossbow, +112 gp
-----
*Features*
_Stonecunning:_ Notice unusual stonework within 10 ft. and intuit depth underground.

_Variant Rogue:_ Gain bonus feats as fighter. No sneak attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Okay, it really is a _Wand of Lesser Vigor_ with 43 charges left. So if you want to make the new one a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (1d8+1, re-roll all 1s), you are more than welcome to do that.



Since it is a group purchase, I want group input.

What do you guys think?  Dichotomy had a wand of lesser vigor with 43 remaining charges on it.  We just bought a second wand of lesser vigor (fully charged).  We can keep both wands, ask Rhun to forgo the purchase of the new wand (in which case I'm assuming we'd get our gold back), or exchange the new wand for something different (Rhun mentioned a wand of cure light).  

Thoughts?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

If we've got a Wand of Lesser Vigor, then a Wand of Cure Light makes a lot of sense. 

By the way, I just determined I have the gold for a Wand of Seeking Ray, if I'm allowed to purchase (not craft) one.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

IVV how'd the Iron DM go?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> By the way, I just determined I have the gold for a Wand of Seeking Ray, if I'm allowed to purchase (not craft) one.





Let me think about it...this is a small village, after-all. Not some large city with a wizard's guild and Ye Olde Magik Shoppe.  I want to be fair and not limit your purchases too much, but at the same time I want to make sure everything and the kitchen sink isn't available either.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Let me think about it...this is a small village, after-all. Not some large city with a wizard's guild and Ye Olde Magik Shoppe.  I want to be fair and not limit your purchases too much, but at the same time I want to make sure everything and the kitchen sink isn't available either.




Steal Pathfinder's magic item market idea and give a set chance for things within a certain price range to be available with 100% for common cheap things at a lower gp threshold. This means we might be able to buy any random cool thing that catches our player eye, or not.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Since it is a group purchase, I want group input.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Dichotomy had a wand of lesser vigor with 43 remaining charges on it.  We just bought a second wand of lesser vigor (fully charged).  We can keep both wands, ask Rhun to forgo the purchase of the new wand (in which case I'm assuming we'd get our gold back), or exchange the new wand for something different (Rhun mentioned a wand of cure light).
> 
> Thoughts?




I say keep the second. I expect to go through charges like drink boxes in the temple and efficient out of combat healing is the way to go. 

Aeron has his own more powerful spontaneous cures for emergency in combat use.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'll check the stats over a bit later, probably tonight sometime. You're using the Martial Rogue variant, right?




Cool. No guarantees on my math's accuracy. I was absolutely zonked last night. And, I guess it's called the "Martial Rogue variant". I included the link with the stat block.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

If everything goes well, I'll get him checked over tonight, and may even be able to set up the introduction tonight.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> IVV how'd the Iron DM go?




I came in second. I had hoped to win, but it wasn't in the cards. My competitor was fierce. However, I have discovered a talent for tying together bizarre disparate ingredients into a coherent whole... in fact, my problem in the last round was that it was too tight--it became a railroad. 

You can read the entries here.

I did like my final entry, and I'll have to flesh out the Family of the First Sun (an evil clan of Tezcatlipoca-worshipping extraplanar cloud giants) for campaigns later...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Let me think about it...this is a small village, after-all. Not some large city with a wizard's guild and Ye Olde Magik Shoppe.  I want to be fair and not limit your purchases too much, but at the same time I want to make sure everything and the kitchen sink isn't available either.




Fair enough. I'll go without and save my cash for later, then.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2009)

Well congrats on second. I read the entries up to the last round (but got really busy these last 2 weeks) and didn't see this last one. Don't know how you guys (gals?) did it, but kudos to all of you


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Mark Chance:

Bellus looks good except for two things: 1) he should have 30 hit points (round up every level), and 2) he needs equipment. All the other crunch looks right to me. Oh, and 3...you only used 36 point buy, but I think that was on purpose because you didn't have anywhere to put the last point.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Bellus looks good except for two things: 1) he should have 30 hit points (round up every level), and 2) he needs equipment. All the other crunch looks right to me. Oh, and 3...you only used 36 point buy, but I think that was on purpose because you didn't have anywhere to put the last point.




Adjusted hit points. No problem about the point buy. I guess, if it bothers you that much, we could exchange that point for a feat.



Equipment question: _Magic Item Compendium_ in play?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Equipment question: _Magic Item Compendium_ in play?




Yep. Just note the items you are interested in so I can make sure they are on the approved list first, though.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2009)

I've added some equipment to Bellus.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2009)

Rhun, we'll just keep both wands of lesser vigor.  I'm sure you'll manage to find ways that require their use.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Rhun, we'll just keep both wands of lesser vigor.  I'm sure you'll manage to find ways that require their use.




If you guys keep charging into the troll's lair, so to speak, you can be certain of it! Heehee


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

So I noticed Dog Moon had logged in, and didn't respond to my PM nor post here...so I'm going to assume he isn't interested in the game any longer. With that said, I'll write his PC out, and write Mark Chance's PC in. I hope to get the next IC post done tonight, but worse case scenario it will be sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark, you can find the rogue's gallery here, in case you missed it. Let me know when you are done with your PC so I can do a final check. It looks like everything is good, though...you may just want to add some mundane equipment, and maybe some regular ammo.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Guys, the IC thread has been updated. 

Mark, your PC has been "introduced."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It looks like everything is good, though...you may just want to add some mundane equipment, and maybe some regular ammo.




Roger that. I'll get things finished up today and posted in the RG.



Rhun said:


> Mark, your PC has been "introduced."




Woo hoo!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2009)

My eyes about bugged out of my head when I saw the pic you posted of the Wench.  I may need that .jpg for my B'Thuvian Demon game.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> My eyes about bugged out of my head when I saw the pic you posted of the Wench.  I may need that .jpg for my B'Thuvian Demon game.




Ha ha ha! I found that pic recently, and it is exactly what I always imagined the sign outside the Wench to look like! So I couldn't resist adding it!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> If you guys keep charging into the troll's lair, so to speak, you can be certain of it! Heehee




If?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Voadam said:


> If?




I guess I should have said when, eh?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the game Mark
I'm back.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'm back.




Sweet. Time to get my TPK on! I mean...time to get the game on!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

At the 'moon waited until we were in town to more easily handle the transition of a new PC.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got to say, it's hard to find a photograph of someone that could pass as Flan. The curly-not-frizzy hair, dark skin, and delicate features make it hard to find in combination on Earth. I eventually went with the Highland Papuans, as they seemed to have the closest set of features. They also have heavy and beautiful use of body paint. If anything, I would wish that just a little more leather was used as well...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotta love body paint and leather!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Gotta love body paint and leather!




drop the leather, put a nice chick and you'll love it more


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> drop the leather, put a nice chick and you'll love it more




Very true, my friend!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2009)

FYI: I'm heading out of town tomorrow afternoon for a couple of days. I'll be back Sunday afternoon. I'm not taking the laptop with me, so I'm almost certainly Internet-less during that time.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Just an FYI...work is crazy right now, and there is a lot of holiday stuff going on outside of work. I'm still around, and will get things updated, but I wanted to let you know my posting may be on the slow side for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 17, 2009)

It's that time o'year so no worries.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

We had two days at the office this week where out internet and network connections wouldn't stay up for longer than about 5 minutes at a time. They've got it fixed, but now I'm two days behind! Stupid work!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

In your info thread you should adjust the info about Redhand. We have interacted with her. Shoon even offered her a gold piece if she heard anything about Anemone.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Voadam said:


> In your info thread you should adjust the info about Redhand. We have interacted with her. Shoon even offered her a gold piece if she heard anything about Anemone.




Thanks for the catch, Voadam. I must have missed that when I was going back through the IC info.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like we've maybe lost CB and IVV again? I'll DMPC their characters for now in hopes of their return...I'm sure they will be back, and they've logged in at the end of December. I just haven't seen any posts from the since several weeks prior to that.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 15, 2010)

CB said she was taking time off right? Not sure about IVV though. I've been quiet as Vaseda doesn't know much about what's going on so he would listen to try and gather as much info as he can.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> CB said she was taking time off right?




Yes, but I thought she said she'd be back at the first of January. My memory is going, though...so who knows? LOL.



renau1g said:


> Not sure about IVV though.




IVV has a tendency to come and go, so I have high hopes we'll see him shortly. Until then, I guess I'll DMPC both Ciaran and Aeron as best I can. I just am always afraid I'll play them wrong!



renau1g said:


> I've been quiet as Vaseda doesn't know much about what's going on so he would listen to try and gather as much info as he can.




No worries. We're not too far from more exciting stuff happening where Vaseda can take a leading roll. :^D


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2010)

First of February.  See you then.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> First of February.  See you then.




Great, thanks for the update CB! We'll see you in a few weeks!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 18, 2010)

gods I can't wait until February

January is worse than any other month for my work schedule (I'm at the office right now)

Now I have two things to look forward to.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2010)

renau1g said:


> gods I can't wait until February
> 
> January is worse than any other month for my work schedule (I'm at the office right now)
> 
> Now I have two things to look forward to.




December and January are pretty full here too. I'm usually finishing putting together one of the two bound volumes of cases I publish a year and doing case analysis in December for our yearly outlook issue, then regularly rewriting the outlook throughout January to keep up with the litigation changes that happen before the issue gets published mid January.

I finished off December with one active Supreme Court Case came back to find activity on two original jurisdiction ones between states, then the court granted review in another one last week and had action today in one of the original jurisdiction ones. Plus more petitions being filed and denied as time goes on.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2010)

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

No worries, Voadam. I'll NPC Merrick until you can get back to more regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2010)

I think after two rounds of Bellus kicking some serious ass that the bad guys should just drop their valuables and surrender.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I think after two rounds of Bellus kicking some serious ass that the bad guys should just drop their valuables and surrender.




I'm pretty sure he just brained the second enemy to attack him too. If I can stay on top of things here at work, I'll resolve his attack this morning.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

And for the record, the enemy wizard was planning on saving _Stinking Cloud_ to cover a retreat; Vaseda's _web_ spell kind of changed his tactics.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 11, 2010)

Rhun said:


> And for the record, the enemy wizard was planning on saving _Stinking Cloud_ to cover a retreat; Vaseda's _web_ spell kind of changed his tactics.




Well, that doesn't make sense. If Enemy Wizard figured a retreat was possible, that means he knew he'd be facing Bellus. But, if he knew that, he wouldn't have attacked to begin with.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> Well, that doesn't make sense. If Enemy Wizard figured a retreat was possible, that means he knew he'd be facing Bellus. But, if he knew that, he wouldn't have attacked to begin with.





LOL. True. Bellus is certainly proving his worth at the moment.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 11, 2010)

Rhun said:


> LOL. True. Bellus is certainly proving his worth at the moment.




Of course, probability will get the best of me eventually, but until then: All Power Attack! All the time! Oh, yeah!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2010)

Um, wow.

Life for the past month has been far more hectic than I thought possible. I'm back, but I've had to pare back my commitments here--like my Paridon game!

I think I can keep this one, though. I'll see if I can scare up the time.

But gosh, January just sucked up everything.

I'll keep playing if you'll have me back!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2010)

Rhun didn't kill Ciaran off yet, he's just a softie  Glad to see you back IVV. Now we just need CB back (should be past the 1st of Feb now)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

No worries, IVV. Ciaran is still alive and ready to go, if having some personal difficulties at the moment. We've got a big case of Area of Effect spell vrs Area of Effect spell going. The game has been running a bit slow, so it shouldn't be too hard to keep up on.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a ping to say I'm gearing up for game relaunch. It should have happened this weekend, but I ended up with more to do at home than expected. Stay tuned...


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello folks

Our esteemed GM has kindly offered me a slot in the game - apparently a cleric is called for! I'll get up to speed on the thread and get a PC sorted this week.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

For all PCs, please award yourselves 1000 experience points.


*For Grufflehead and Mowgli*
(and sorry I mentioned 5th level, PCs will be starting at 4th level)

Basics for PC creation:

Good or Neutral Alignments
4th level, 8350 experience
37 point buy
5400gp to spend

I have most books available at this time. So if there is something you are considering, just let me know. 

We need a cleric type to replace Aeron, and a fighter type to replace Merrick. I'd prefer if you build your two PCs as being companions, who have been sent by either agents of Furyondy or Veluna to help the other PCs. This will give me a solid reason to introduce your PCs together, as well as giving the other PCs a reason to trust you.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome all!


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for that. *Really* silly question - are we using PF or 3.5?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, never had a double post before and now twice in a couple of hours. Sorry...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

3.5e


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> 3.5e




What he said!


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 22, 2010)

Who are the current cast of characters in the game? Can I look them up in the Rogues Gallery to get an idea of who we will be joining?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome, grufflehead and Mowgli!

I'm playing Ciaran apCallain, the Storm Mage. He's a nice guy--when it's raining. See my sig for the link to the character sheet.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm playing Vaseda, summoner extraordinaire


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Who are the current cast of characters in the game? Can I look them up in the Rogues Gallery to get an idea of who we will be joining?




Here is the link to the Rogue's Gallery. 

The current PCs are:

*Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/Fighter 1* (Played by Strahd von Zarovich)
-- STR 16, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 14
-- Init +1, HP 40, AC 20 (t 11, ff 19), Spot +2 / Listen +2
-- Fort +10, Refl +4, Will +5
-- MW Spiked Chain +9 (2d4+5/x2), Short Bow +5 (1d6/x3)

*Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4* (Played by InVinoVeritas)
-- STR 10, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 19, WIS 12, CHA 11
-- Init +2, HP 20, AC 12 (t 12, ff 10), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +3, Refl +3, Will +5
-- Club +2 (1d6/x2), Light Crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20)

*Vaseda, grey elf Focused Conjuration Specialist 3/Master Specialist 1* (Played by Renau1g)
-- STR 08, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 21, WIS 12, CHA 12
-- Init +2, HP 17, AC 12 (t 12, ff 10), Spot +3 / Listen +3
-- Fort +2, Refl +3, Will +6
-- No weapons beyond his magics

*Bellus Mughandle, dwarf Rogue 4* (Played by Mark_Chance)
-- STR 14, DEX 14, CON 17, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 12
-- Init +2, HP 30, AC 16 (t 12, ff 16), Spot +6 / Listen +6
-- Fort +5, Refl +7, Will +4
-- MW morningstar +6 (1d8+3/x2), MW light crossbow +6 (1d8/19-20)


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 22, 2010)

Ace, that's very useful thanks.

I'm talking to Mowgli about it; perhaps an armoured cleric/back-up fighter, and a Ranger or Fighter specialising in missiles might round us out. Alternatively, another front-line fighter, and a more esoteric cleric? I've been caught up in work for a couple of days but I should have some reading time tonight to jot down some thoughts.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> I'm talking to Mowgli about it; perhaps an armoured cleric/back-up fighter, and a Ranger or Fighter specialising in missiles might round us out. Alternatively, another front-line fighter, and a more esoteric cleric? I've been caught up in work for a couple of days but I should have some reading time tonight to jot down some thoughts.




Whatever you guys want to do works for me.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, I've restarted the IC thread for those players that are currently in the game. So feel free to post up.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

Will do boss.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Will do boss.




How the hell are you Level 6 (Bugbear)? Does everyone just shower you with experience?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, for anyone that has missed it, or for the newcomers, this game also has the INFO THREAD where I try to post any and all ingame information your PCs would have.

It may not be 100% up-to-date, since I didn't start the thread until November of last year, but it is there for you to peruse as convenient.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

Rhun said:


> How the hell are you Level 6 (Bugbear)? Does everyone just shower you with experience?




Ha! The mods love me  and I make funny semi-sarcastic posts in the General Discussion type areas.

If you check you'll notice that Morrus & RangerWickett have given me some and they count for lots more...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ha! The mods love me  and I make funny semi-sarcastic posts in the General Discussion type areas.
> 
> If you check you'll notice that Morrus & RangerWickett have given me some and they count for lots more...





Way to kiss up to the "bosses" my friend! But you really should wipe that brown off of your nose.  LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

What can I say? It pays to suck up


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

renau1g said:


> What can I say? It pays to suck up




Apparently so. You'll be an ogre in no time! (Assuming that is what comes after bugbear)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm.... 8 is githyanki, 10 is troll...I forget 7 & 9.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

How do we do HP, both at 1st and subsequent levels?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 23, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "...who have been sent by either agents of Furyondy or Veluna *to help the other PCs*."




Is that a hint to the fact that we keep failing ?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> How do we do HP, both at 1st and subsequent levels?




Max at first, and then half, rounded up every level. 

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Is that a hint to the fact that we keep failing ?




LOL. Not at all. It is just much easier to add new PCs to the group if they already know the mission, and are supposed to find your group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2010)

I lost track of XP score ...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I lost track of XP score ...





It is a good thing I keep track of experience in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

And yet somehow I still have the wrong xp total on my sheet... where did I get XP: 11,544
 from? Wow...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

renau1g said:


> And yet somehow I still have the wrong xp total on my sheet... where did I get XP: 11,544
> from? Wow...




Um, I'm not sure, since that would totally put you at 5th level. LOL. But another encounter or two, and you'll be there anyway.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

OH just found it out, that was the XP of Xavier, my wizard in Leif's Whirtlestaff adventure, whose sheet I modified for Vaseda's.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

renau1g said:


> OH just found it out, that was the XP of Xavier, my wizard in Leif's Whirtlestaff adventure, whose sheet I modified for Vaseda's.




Sense is made!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2010)

Meddyg Dawnus is posted in the RG for perusal and (hopefully) approval.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 27, 2010)

Had a chance to look over what I sent Rhun? Just waiting for a yes/no and then I'll post my character to the RG as well


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Meddyg Dawnus is posted in the RG for perusal and (hopefully) approval.




I'll check him out as soon as I get a chance.



grufflehead said:


> Had a chance to look over what I sent Rhun? Just waiting for a yes/no and then I'll post my character to the RG as well




Not yet, actually. Hopefully I can get a chance tomorrow evening, worst case scenario will be this weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Meddyg Dawnus is posted in the RG for perusal and (hopefully) approval.




He looks good. 



grufflehead said:


> Had a chance to look over what I sent Rhun? Just waiting for a yes/no and then I'll post my character to the RG as well




Looked over, and approved. If you can get me your PC's name, I can start putting together an entry/start post for you and Mowgli.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 30, 2010)

Character's name is Thorfinn Gondolfssohn. And he's not quite as grizzled as I first figured!

EDIT: now posted in the RG for your perusal


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Character's name is Thorfinn Gondolfssohn. And he's not quite as grizzled as I first figured!




Good to know!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to be out for the next two weeks; I'll see you all May 22/23!


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm going to be out for the next two weeks; I'll see you all May 22/23!




Have fun, IVV. Hopefully I have the new PCs introduced, and the game back on track by then!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2010)

That sounds promising!


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2010)

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

Voadam said:


> I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.
> 
> Thanks everyone, its been fun.




No problem, Voadam. You will be missed, though. With that said, Sir Merrick has been capture by the forces of the Temple...so if you do decide to come back at some future time, we'll be able to make that happen.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 24, 2010)

I'm back!


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2010)

Welcome back IVV!


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2010)

Damn it, IVV! You beat me.

Sorry guys...I'm sure you've all noticed my slow posting around these parts. Real life is still kicking me. I am really, really, really going to try to make time to get this game back on track here soon though.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

Yeah....with the weather getting nice I'm _sure_ you'll want to be spending your time here rather than on a patio somewhere with a drink...sure /sarcasm



Just messin' with ya Rhun, I'll be hanging here. This may end up being my last 3.5e PC here, with Ravika being killed before she ever got a chance to get revenge against Strahd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Yeah....with the weather getting nice I'm _sure_ you'll want to be spending your time here rather than on a patio somewhere with a drink...sure /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> Just messin' with ya Rhun, I'll be hanging here. This may end up being my last 3.5e PC here, with Ravika being killed before she ever got a chance to get revenge against Strahd.




Mee ?! 
Oh you 4th edition guys ... it's soooo mechanic


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Yeah....with the weather getting nice I'm _sure_ you'll want to be spending your time here rather than on a patio somewhere with a drink...sure /sarcasm




Seriously true. With warm weather comes yard work in addition to outdoor playtime. I'll be camping out at the racetrack all this weekend...the Superbikes are in town. It just seems that with work busier than ever and a busy social life, my time for posting here has become extremely limited.



renau1g said:


> Just messin' with ya Rhun, I'll be hanging here. This may end up being my last 3.5e PC here, with Ravika being killed before she ever got a chance to get revenge against Strahd.




Its all good...hopefully you don't mind keeping 1 3.5e PC around, just to keep the rules fresh in your mind.  Even if it is an extremely slow game at this point.


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2010)

Just a quick pop in. I watched Krull on netflix last night and noticed one of the minor characters, played by Robbie Coltraine, is named Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2010)

Voadam said:


> Just a quick pop in. I watched Krull on netflix last night and noticed one of the minor characters, played by Robbie Coltraine, is named Rhun.




Wow...I haven't seen Krull in years and years. I love the Glaive though. That thing was badass. And the cyclops, and flying horses. Yeah, I remember it well. I didn't remember Rhun though!


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2010)

He speaks the truth! Wow... this movie was made the year I was born...I wonder if they'll be releasing it on Blu-ray?

Rhun (Character)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 31, 2010)

Just popping in to wave hello.  Haven't been around since January or so.  How's it going, everybody?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Just popping in to wave hello.  Haven't been around since January or so.  How's it going, everybody?




Doing well, just insanely busy with really life. Unfortunately, that has led to an extreme scale back in my gaming. I hope to get this game back on track soon, but so far my desire for that to happen hasn't been enough to make it happen.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

renau1g said:


> He speaks the truth! Wow... this movie was made the year I was born...I wonder if they'll be releasing it on Blu-ray?
> 
> Rhun (Character)





Maybe they can remake it, a la Clash of the Titans style.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, I plan to get the game restarted this week. I just need to finish writing up and intro for Gruffles )) and Mowgli.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 7, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Gruffles ))




Heh, ya big softie 

Someone else called me that lately. Maybe it'll catch on?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2010)

Just an FYI that I'm going to try my damndest to get the new posts up tonight. Mowgli and Gruffles...I will likely send you a PM or email with your introductions in it. The IC post will set the stage for you to meet up with the others at the Inn of the Welcome Wench.

I should have the time tonight to do this, especially if I can stay up late. I'll keep the coffee brewing in that nice little coffee put Mowgli and Leibrock got me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome! I'm ready to jump in . . .


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2010)

& I can't wait to wake up after the poison is cured


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

I realize I am about another month behind here...but I really want to get this game going again soon. 

Ryan, are you still with us?

I know Strahd is around (albeit quite busy and slow-posting), and we'll have Mowgli and Grufflehead. Is IVV still around? I'm pretty sure Mark Chance is gone, as I haven't seen anything from him in any games for a while now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm definitely still here. IVV has been active in the Living Pathfinder group so he's around - I'll try to remember to drop him a line if he doesn't respond here.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I realize I am about another month behind here...but I really want to get this game going again soon.
> 
> Ryan, are you still with us?




Yup, still here, just quietly bouncing around on the rump of Encraidd while we travel.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Yup, still here, just quietly bouncing around on the rump of Encraidd while we travel.




Cool. 

So Strahd will be the only ORIGINAL member of the group, though IVV joined just a couple months after the game started. So  we'll almost have an entire group of new players.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2010)

Still here! Still enjoying Ciaran!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 15, 2010)

Here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2010)

Good news, all around.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

So, things have settled down a bit, and it is looking like I have some more free time finally. I'd like to get my games started back up. With that said, my posting rate will probably still be slow going forward, but slow is better than not at all, right?

So, which players do I still have with me if I restart this game?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Been waiting to get Meddyg in play. Don't suppose there's any chance of a conversion to Pathfinder? I'm definitely in either way.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Been waiting to get Meddyg in play. Don't suppose there's any chance of a conversion to Pathfinder? I'm definitely in either way.




Glad to hear you are in. At this point I'm not thinking about a conversion to Pathfinder. But maybe I will think about that. I do like the Pathfinder rules, after all.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm still here, although my PC is still unconscious IIRC...I'm good with either 3.5 or PF rules. TBH it may be easier with PF as there are less options for a spellcaster, although there's also less support for my PC as written (focus on summonings) at least that I know of.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

If everyone wants to switch to Pathfinder, I would be up for it. I'm just more familiar with 3E.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm here, and I'm willing to play 3e or PF, I'm flexible.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm here, and I'm willing to play 3e or PF, I'm flexible.




Sweet! I was hoping you were still around IVV!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, it looks like everyone has checked in except for [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION] and [MENTION=35977]grufflehead[/MENTION]. I've seen Mark about, though I'm not sure if he is interested? And I think grufflehead is on hiatus? Mowgli, do you know the story there?

I can NPC Bellus for now, as it doesn't make sense with the context of his background to suddenly get rid of him. If grufflehead isn't interested, I'll just need Mowgli to strike the last paragraph of his background, and that problem is solved.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

Last I heard grufflehead had given up on ENWorld. He played for a while on another site but I haven't heard from him in well over a month.

I'll delete that last paragraph and be good to go.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Last I heard grufflehead had given up on ENWorld. He played for a while on another site but I haven't heard from him in well over a month.
> 
> I'll delete that last paragraph and be good to go.





Looks like it will be a party of five then, with one of those being a NPC/DMPC (unless Mark Chance checks in and wants to play.):

Strahd - Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/Fighter 1
IVV - Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4
Renau1g - Vaseda, grey elf Focused Conjuration Specialist 3/Master Specialist 1
Mowgli - Meddyg Dawnus, human Cleric 4 (Phaulkon)
NPC/DMPC - Bellus Mughandle, dwarf Rogue 4

I hope to get the IC thread updated this weekend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

I tweaked Meddyg just a little - changed his skill selection to take advantage of his Sky Domain ability regarding ranged weapons.

Let's get this party started!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I tweaked Meddyg just a little - changed his skill selection to take advantage of his Sky Domain ability regarding ranged weapons.
> 
> Let's get this party started!




Sounds good. Plan on things getting restarted tomorrow. I've got a lot going on today, but should have plenty of time tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

IC post is up for everyone except Mowgli. Mowgli, I'll get something together for you soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

Righty-O!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2011)

Poor Vaseda... first the rump of a horse, now the cold, dirty bar bench...although it could be worse, he could've burnt to death in the last inn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the PF rules and I do not have the time to learn them either for now.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Poor Vaseda... first the rump of a horse, now the cold, dirty bar bench...although it could be worse, he could've burnt to death in the last inn.




True. And I never said the bench was dirty...just rough. 



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'm not familiar with the PF rules and I do not have the time to learn them either for now.




No worries then Strahd. We'll stick with 3E. I'd hate to scare you away from the game.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - You're up over in the IC thread.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2011)

Rhun said:


> True. And I never said the bench was dirty...just rough.
> .




No you didn't, but I figured that is it's a bar, I'm sure it's not clean, after all hygiene wasn't top of mind for people I think. I wouldn't want to lay down on a bench in a bar nowadays either


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

renau1g said:


> No you didn't, but I figured that is it's a bar, I'm sure it's not clean, after all hygiene wasn't top of mind for people I think. I wouldn't want to lay down on a bench in a bar nowadays either




Good points, Ryan! Good points, indeed.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

I will probably move the game along a bit this weekend. The PCs have to rest, so I'll probably move the time frame along 24 hours or so, to morning of the next day. I think I'm going to put together a timeline here shortly as well, and add it to the INFO thread. That way I don't lose track of when and where things happened.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, and for anyone who hasn't taken a look, the Info Thread (while not complete) does have a lot of in-game information posted there.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I (and Mowgli) assume that the original member(s) (Is that only Zirat?) bring us up to speed on what's in the Info thread or should that be a player knowledge but the PC will not know that?

Also, do you mind if I ask the mods to move the RG thread from General RPG Discussion to the PbP Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Can I (and Mowgli) assume that the original member(s) (Is that only Zirat?) bring us up to speed on what's in the Info thread or should that be a player knowledge but the PC will not know that?




Absolutely. And yes, Zirat is the only remaining original PC, but he can fill you in.



renau1g said:


> Also, do you mind if I ask the mods to move the RG thread from General RPG Discussion to the PbP Rogue's Gallery?




If they move that, won't it kill all of my links to it? (I think it is still there because it was originally in Plots & Places, before there was a PBP Rogue's Gallery).


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't imagine so as the link from the OP here in this thread takes you to the right thread (even though there is no Plots & Places anymore), but maybe it's best to just leave it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I wouldn't imagine so as the link from the OP here in this thread takes you to the right thread (even though there is no Plots & Places anymore), but maybe it's best to just leave it.




If you want to give it a go, I don't actually have a problem with that. I'm just too lazy to go back and change my links if it is required. LOL.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Can I (and Mowgli) assume that the original member(s) (Is that only Zirat?) bring us up to speed on what's in the Info thread or should that be a player knowledge but the PC will not know that?




1. Hommlet -> Nulb -> Jebedaia and his servant are kidnapped.
2. Nulb -> Temple [Fail#1]
3. Temple -> Nulb -> Hommlet -> Jinx left us.
4. Hommlet -> Nulb -> Temple [Fail#2]
5. Temple -> Nulb -> Hommlet -> Shoon joins
6. Hommlet -> Nulb -> Temple -> Shoon dies [Fail #3]
7. Temple -> Nulb -> Hommlet -> Voadam left us.
8 - 10. Several more Hommlet -> Temple -> Hommlet. [Fail #100]
11. Nulb's inn is burning -> Hommlet.
12. Now.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd give you experience for your post, Strahd...but I need to spread it around some more! Very nice.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I just say that making a timeline for a 5+ year long game sucks? LOL. I'm through early 2008 so far...just a couple more years to go. And I didn't realize how many times you had actually assailed the Temple.

Anyway, I hope to have it ready here in the next couple of days. Maybe today, if things stay slow around the office.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

*TIMELINE*


*13 Harvester*
 - Arrive in Hommlet from Furyondy
 - Spend night at Inn of the Welcome Wench
 - Learn rumors of the Moathouse and the Temple of Elemental Evil

*14 Harvester*
 - Investigate Moathouse
 - Fight & defeat bandits
 - Return to Hommlet
 - Jebediah Krane & his servant Thomas remain behind to further question the villagers and speak to Lord Burne

*15 Harvester*
 - Gor leaves the group during the wee hours of morning
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Interrogation of bandit prisoners
 - Arrest of Zert
 - Travel back to Moathouse
 - Ambushed by bandits, defeat bandits.
 - Jinx is smashed by ogre
 - Explore Moathouse dungeons
 - Rescue Torr Grayson & Nyer Hardiwick (merchants) and Randath (gnome)
 - Withdraw from combat with Lareth (The Master)

*16 Harvester*
 - Interrogate captured bugbears (Imprisoned beneath Burne's Tower)
 - Interrogate Zert (Imprisoned beneath Burne's Tower)
 - Ciaran apCallian joins the group
 - Return to the Moathouse to find it empty
 - Pursue & defeat The Master
 - Return to Hommlet with bandit prisoners
 - (Advancement to Level 3)

*17 Harvester*
 - Interrogate The Master's Lieutenant
 - Receive "Clue Poem" for Lord Burne
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Celebrate

*18 Harvester*
 - Shoon joins the group
 - Jinx comes out of coma & rejoins the group
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Jebediah Krane & Thomas remain behind in Hommlet

*19 Harvester*
 - Travel to Temple of Elemental Evil
 - Explore broken tower
 - Fight & defeat bandits
 - Find escape tunnel
 - Interrogate bandit prisoners
 - Travel to abandoned cottage north of the ToEE.

*20 Harvester*
 - Return to Hommlet
 - Secure prisoners (beneaht Burne's Tower)
 - Dine with Lords Burne & Rufus
 - Receive Writ of King's Justice (allowing you to judge, pardon or execute any evil-doers in the region)
 - Jebediah Krane and Thomas are captured by black-cloaked raiders 

*21 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Explore Temple Proper
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level Two (via Level One)
 - Fight troll & owlbear
 - Withdraw to Temple Proper for brief rest period
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level One
 - Fight Temple Guards & Ogre, defeat some enemy forces
 - Forced to withdraw by superior numbers of Temple troops
 - Travel to Hommlet

*22 Harvester*
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Jinx leaves the group for the Free City of Greyhawk
 - Buy potions & wand of lesser vigor from Church of St. Cuthbert 
 - (Advancement to Level 4)

*23 Harvester*
 - Spend day in Hommlet going about mudane tasks

*24 Harvester*
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Told to talk to Smigell the Redhand about who is hiring swords
 - Shoon instead questions her regarding Anemone, his missing "girlfriend"

*25 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Descend into tunnel beneath broken tower
 - Find secret entrance to Temple Dungeon Level Three
 - Fight Falrinth the Wizard
 - Forced to withdraw in the face of Falrinth's superior power
 - Camp in the woods near the Temple

*26 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level One
 - Fight & defeat ghouls
 - Fight & defeat ogres
 - Encounter gnolls
 - Withdraw in indecision
 - Gnolls call for reinforcements
 - Flee from reinforcements 
 - Encounter Romag & Darik and more reinforcements
 - Evade them and flee from the Temple
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Encounter Daryan Silverhorn
 - Find out he sold Anemone to Captain Joinville of the Bloodwart
 - Leave Daryan at the Boatman's Tavern, rather than tangle with three or four dozen river pirates

*27 Harvester*
 - Shop for equipment /supplies
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Enter Temple Dungeon Level Three via secret passage
 - Sneak past Falrinth's chambers
 - Enter "Chamber of Eyes"
 - Fight & defeat ogres & bugbears
 - Shoon dies (skull crushed by bugbear morningstar)
 - Fight trolls
 - Forced to flee (you have little in the way of fire and acid)
 - Withdraw from Temple
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - Vaseda joins group

*28 Harvester
Brewfest
1 Patchwall
2 Patchwall
3 Patchwall*
 - Idle days spent in Hommlet (resting, purchasing additional equipment, adding spells to your books, enchanting some of your weapons, getting to know the villagers, and celebrating)
 - Deren leaves group
 - Bellus joins group

*4 Patchwall*
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Ambushed at the Waterside Hostel
 - The Waterside Hostel is burned to the ground
 - Aeron dies (slain by Jargo Brickcrusher, and body cremated in building fire)
 - Sir Merrick Garland captured by Jargo's men
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - (Meddyg arrives in Hommlet, meets with Lord Burne & spends night at the IotWW)

*5 Patchwall*
 - Arrive Hommlet
 - Meddyg joins group


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

I've also updated this information to the OMEGA Game INFO Thread, as well as updating some of the NPC descriptions and such based on information I found putting the timeline together.

I think that everything is about as accurate and up-to-date as I can make it!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I wouldn't imagine so as the link from the OP here in this thread takes you to the right thread (even though there is no Plots & Places anymore), but maybe it's best to just leave it.




FYI, Umbran moved my INFO thread, and all the links continued to work. So if you want to have the Rogue's Gallery move, that works for me.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

What? All my hard work putting together that timeline, and no response?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll try to get my next update posted tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a ping to keep the thread from falling too far back.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

Moving at a good clip  Too bad we've burned through a decent amount of healing before even stepping foot inside the Temple


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Moving at a good clip  Too bad we've burned through a decent amount of healing before even stepping foot inside the Temple




Well, I'm trying to keep the momentum up. And yes, the fireball trap did a good bit of damage. Luckily two folks had evasion, and avoided damage all together.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Should we roll Spot/Listen checks or could we assume taking 10? That's one thing I really like about 4e. If you come up to a doorway you'll try an active check, but if you're walking the 30' dungeon hallway, you don't have to stop every 5' and roll a check.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Should we roll Spot/Listen checks or could we assume taking 10? That's one thing I really like about 4e. If you come up to a doorway you'll try an active check, but if you're walking the 30' dungeon hallway, you don't have to stop every 5' and roll a check.




I've always just made static checks for PCs if there is anything to actually hear or see as they move about (roll + spot/listen for each PC, not take 10). And then, if you want to perform a check at a door or for some special reason, you can go ahead and do that.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: If you are interested, this is the game I could add you too. PCs are currently 4th level on the verge of going to 5th.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

got it. Thanks for maaking it an easy find!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

I am searching futily for the operning post for character creation. Where is it?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2011)

Ack! Another game with DeWar? I quit playing 3.5e/PF because of him....   j/k


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am searching futily for the operning post for character creation. Where is it?




That's a very good question. Lost in the Great Database Crash of 2006, I believe.

37 point build, Hit Points are MAX at first, plus average (rounded up each level) thereafter. What else do you need to know? 

For starting gold, let's go with 7200. 

[sblock=Scott Dewar Only]We need a good a good reason why you are imprisoned here. One of two options come to mind:

1 - You did try to infiltrate the tToEE (specifically, the Earth Temple Cult), but were found out and you are now imprisoned and awaiting sacrifice at their hand. How you were found out is up to you (perhaps you refused to kill an innocent, or something similar).

2 - You pissed off somebody in Nulb and they captured you and sold you to the Temple. Dick Rentsch (the owner of the Waterside Hostel before it burned to the ground a couple days ago) is a good possibility, as if you flirted with any of his serving girls, you likely pissed him off. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ack! Another game with DeWar? I quit playing 3.5e/PF because of him....   j/k




Well, I need someone to help drive the game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> That's a very good question. Lost in the Great Database Crash of 2006, I believe.
> 
> 37 point build, Hit Points are MAX at first, plus average (rounded up each level) thereafter. What else do you need to know?
> 
> ...




that looks to be the crunchy i need. thank you. I have a place holder in your rg thread.

[sblock=dm only]
I like this one:

1 - You did try to infiltrate the tToEE (specifically, the Earth Temple Cult), but were found out and you are now imprisoned and awaiting sacrifice at their hand. How you were found out is up to you (perhaps you refused to kill an innocent, or something similar).

as is is perfect.He is trying his best to be honorable, by not lying, so he is speaking plainatively. i will remove the ic s blocks and have an in character post soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds good, Dewar. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

K'

here is the link to the rg post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5541460-post21.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

opening post in IC tread done. enough to start on rg , but skills and feats at min still needed. WIP.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> opening post in IC tread done. enough to start on rg , but skills and feats at min still needed. WIP.




No rush, there isn't any combat pending or anything.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

I am well into the character- actually nearing finish.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am well into the character- actually nearing finish.




Look at you go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

not so much right now- got distracted


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> not so much right now- got distracted




Which is fine. Like I said: no rush.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

By the way, be careful with static checks, the ruesults can leave you shocked.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, be careful with static checks, the ruesults can leave you shocked.




I've been told that before.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

I should know, i play with electricity!

ok i think johann Klaus the damned is ready for the picking of knits.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5541460-post21.html


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I should know, i play with electricity!
> 
> ok i think johann Klaus the damned is ready for the picking of knits.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5541460-post21.html




At first glance, he looks fine...though he has 3 extra hit points from somewhere? He should have 36. 10 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 8 CON.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

Rhun said:


> At first glance, he looks fine...though he has 3 extra hit points from somewhere? He should have 36. 10 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 8 CON.




fixed now.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> fixed now.




Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

anything else and i will be afk for several hours


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> anything else and i will be afk for several hours




Nope, my games currently have a very slow posting rate.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

FYI, I am switching to use Group Initiative in this game, to speed up combat the next time it occurs. While Improved Initiative will help in individual encounters, and will help boost the overall group initiative modifier some, it obviously removes some of the benefit of the feat. You may want to consider something else.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

So, assuming you allow Johann to join the group, the roster will be as follows:

Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/Fighter 1 - Played by Strahd Von Zarovich
Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4 - Played by In Vino Veritas
Vaseda, grey elf Focused Conjuration Specialist 3/Master Specialist 1 - Player by Renau1g
Meddyg Dawnus, human Cleric 4 (Phaulkon) - Played by Mowgli
Johann Klaus, human Fighter 4 - Played by Scott Dewar
Bellus Mughandle, dwarf Rogue 4 - DMPC, played by Rhun (formerly played by Mark Chance)

Turuko, human monk - hired NPC
Kobort, human fighter - hired NPC


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

is this color taken for speach?

Straad V.Z.:

in reguards to:



> If the man radiates no evil, Zirat nods that he can be freed
> You might have been heard of me if you are Furyondian.
> Zirat says to the prisoner
> I'm Zirat, champion of Kord and master of the arenas of Chendl. Have you seen other prisoners in this place other then the dead man next to you?




I am still waiting on a decision from Rhun as to just how much my character has heard of you guys as you triumphs may be known about the land enough that a dc 10 knowledge local will reveal your names as connected to good deeds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Rhun: I went ahead and did a know: local check for dc 10 and got a 12. This was to see if Johann knew of the people of this party, but not expecting knowledge beyond that.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2011)

I'll likely get to it this evening, Dewar. Like I said, this is a relatively slow-paced game, at least at this point. And I usually stay busy on weekends.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

speaking of getting busy, i need to get a move on!
actuall the ling provided is in the rg thread! post 21 and now post 22 by accident!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am still waiting on a decision from Rhun as to just how much my character has heard of you guys ...




The funny thing Rhun can do is that you heard Orcs and bandits laughing about a group that keep failing to enter this place ... Now it's time for revenge!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

heh, what page did that start on? I need to read that!!


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Strahd was joking. But the group never seems to be able to stay in the Temple very long before the Temple forces send them into a withdrawal.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Dewar, your PC knows the following things:

[sblock=Info for Johann]1) A band of adventurers or mercenaries has launched several raids against the Temple of Elemental Evil. While the band has been repulsed each time, they have inflicted some casualties upon the Temple forces.

2) The group was led by Zirat, a gladiator from the arenas in Chendl, and Sir Merrick Garland, a knight. Word has reached Johann's ears that Merrick was captured by the forces of the Greater Temple during a battle in Nulb, in which the Waterside Hostel was burned to the ground.

3) Johann has heard that Ciaran, the former apprentice of Lord Burne of Hommlet, is one of the members of this adventuring group.

4) Johann knows nothing of Bellus the dwarf, Vaseda the elf, Turuko the monk or Kobort the warrior.[/sblock]

More to come. This is the knowledge that Johann has in relation to the rest of the group though.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Scott, when you get a chance please add your character to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Will after work tody! I take it it is approved?


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Will after work tody! I take it it is approved?




Everything looks fine yes.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys,

I think with everything that has been going on in my life, and the fact that we are down to (I believe) three actual players in this game, that I'm going to officially close this game. I mean, I know Strahd is around, but slow posting. And Dewar will be back in the swing of things eventually. Mowgli has been extremely busy as well. IVV is still on the boards, but I think not doing much PBP now.

At any rate, it has been great gaming with you all, and you are all promised spots in my next game, if you want them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, this game was good but lacks any progress from the players.
Our party failed to penetrate the temple for and gain any real progress within so I would suggest Rhun to post a closing post in the IC thread indicating our failure and the success of the temple to rise again and destroy Veluna, Verbobonc and Furyondy.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yep, this game was good but lacks any progress from the players.
> Our party failed to penetrate the temple for and gain any real progress within so I would suggest Rhun to post a closing post in the IC thread indicating our failure and the success of the temple to rise again and destroy Veluna, Verbobonc and Furyondy.





Will do, my friend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2012)

I just found this, is this the end?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I just found this, is this the end?




Yes, unfortunately. I just could not devote the time to keep this game going.

My other two games are kind of on permahold right now, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

so the alpha game, then?......is it still running?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2016)

Sir Merrick Garland, Supreme Court nominee!


----------

